# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Free est notre obligée (de résultat)

## Grand_Maître_B

Cela fait longtemps que je voulais faire un procès à Free. Non c'est vrai quoi, vous signez un contrat avec une boîte qui s'appelle "free" mais vous devez lui verser de l'argent tous les mois ? Si c'est pas de la publicité mensongère, ça, expliquez-moi ce que c'est ! Surtout que, bon, ce ne sont pas les choix qui manquent. Elle pouvait s'appeler "costly", ou "unfree" ou "not free", voire DTC. Et qu'on ne vienne pas me plaider que c'est pas "free" de gratuit mais "free" de liberté ! On a déjà eu Liberty surf et ça a donné quoi, hein ? Je vous le demande, alors bon.
 Mais un internaute a déjà traîné en justice Free pour une autre raison. Il s'agit d'un certain M. D... qui a souscrit un contrat "Free haut débit-dégroupage", dont l’article 3 des conditions générales assure un accès à internet, à un service téléphonique ainsi qu'à un service audiovisuel _"lorsque l’usager se situe en zone dégroupée, et sous réserve de l’éligibilité de sa ligne téléphonique et des caractéristiques techniques"_.
 Et devinez quoi ? Non je sais, c'est dimanche, mais faites un effort, je vous en prie. Voilà, c'est ça, M. D... n'a pas accès au service de télévision et du coup il assigne Free devant le juge de proximité.
 Mais voilà, le tribunal n'est pas ému par la mésaventure de M. D... et rejette sa demande au motif que ce brave internaute était parfaitement avisé de ce que la télévision et le débit étaient fonction des caractéristiques de sa ligne téléphonique et des équipements présents dans le nœud de raccordement de l’abonné (que l'on appellera NRA en hommage à l'amour des armes à feu que certains FAI font naître chez leurs clients).
 Et le tribunal de noter que par plusieurs courriers, Free lui a expliqué que sa ligne téléphonique et le NRA dont il dépendait ne permettaient pas techniquement de recevoir la télévision et que Free n’a aucun pouvoir sur les équipements du NRA et des raccordements nécessaires à l’accès aux services de la réception de la télévision appartenant à la société France Telecom, ce nid de pourritures de feignasses de communistes, pour reprendre les propros de Free.
 Et que donc, ben c'est triste pour M. D...., mais c'est pas la faute de Free.
 L'affaire est montée jusque devant la Cour de cassation qui, le 19 novembre 2009 décide que le tribunal a mal jugé aux motifs que Free est tenu _"à une obligation de résultat quant aux services offerts et que donc il ne peut s’exonérer de sa responsabilité à l’égard de son client en raison d’une défaillance technique, hormis le cas de force majeure, c’est-à-dire d’un événement présentant un caractère imprévisible lors de la conclusion du contrat et irrésistible au moment de son exécution, ce que la défaillance technique relevée, même émanant d’un tiers, ne permettait pas de caractériser à défaut d’imprévisibilité."_
 Alors deux précisions pour bien vous éclairer (quoique sous la lumière, vous n'êtes pas vraiment engageants):
 La Cour nous enseigne que les FAI ont une obligation de résultat. Il faut donc préciser qu'en droit, il y a deux types d'obligations.
 - L'obligation de moyens: il faut que le cocontractant qui s'engage à faire quelque chose ait tout mis en œuvre pour réussir sa prestation, mais il ne garantit pas le résultat: l'exemple typique est celui du chirurgien. S'il opère quelqu'un mais que ça ne le sauve pas, voire que le patient meurt sur la table d'opération, on ne peut pas rechercher sa responsabilité, du moment qu'il a fait tout ce qu'il pouvait. Il n'a pas à garantir le résultat de l'opération. En revanche, s'il a opéré saoul comme cochon et avec son opinel rouillé, on peut l'attaquer en justice puisqu'on peut légitimement considérer qu'il n'a pas employé les moyens qu'il fallait.
 - L'obligation de résultat: comme son nom l'indique, elle oblige le cocontractant qui s'engage à faire quelque chose à garantir le résultat. Si le résultat n'est pas atteint, alors sa responsabilité est engagée même s'il a employé tous les bons moyens et fait tout ce qu'il pouvait. Les obligations de résultat pèsent sur toute personne qui s'engage à nettoyer, entretenir, réparer ou maintenir en état une chose. Un garagiste par exemple, est tenu à une obligation de résultat lorsqu'il doit trouver et réparer une panne. 
 Et donc Free, (et par extension tous les FAI), a une obligation de résultat : l'internaute doit avoir accès aux services qui lui sont proposées. S'il n'y a pas accès, on se moque de savoir si c'est ou pas la faute de Free, si cette société a employé tous les moyens nécessaires ou pas. Si l'internaute n'a pas accès à tous les services, la responsabilité de Free est engagée.
 Deuxième point: le cas de force majeure. L'arrêt de la Cour rappelle, ce qui est une évidence juridique, que l'obligation de résultat est toujours tempéré par le cas de force majeure. C'est à dire que le cocontractant qui a une obligation de résultat s'engage à ce que le résultat soit obtenu SAUF en cas de force majeure, reconnu lorsque l'impossibilité d'obtenir le résultat promis est du à un évènement extérieur, imprévisible et irrésistible.
 Ces 3 caractéristiques réunis forment le cas de force majeure. L'évènement doit être extérieur, c'est à dire extérieur au cocontractant qui s'engage. Il ne faut pas que l'évènement soit causé par le cocontractant, sinon c'est un peu facile (par exemple: "ooops, j'ai fait brûler par mégarde votre voiture, du coup, je n'ai pas pu la réparer". L'incendie ne serait pas un évènement extérieur). 
 L'évènement doit être imprévisible, c'est à dire que le cocontractant ne doit pas s'attendre à ce qu'il arrive, sinon, pourquoi alors s'engager à faire quelque chose quand on sait à l'avance que pour telle raison on n'y arrivera pas ? (par exemple: Je sais qu'il va y avoir une grève la semaine prochaine qui va m'empêcher de vous livrer comme promis un bien, mais je m'y engage quand même. C'est bien un évènement extérieur à ma personne, mais en revanche, il est très prévisible puisqu'il y a un préavis. Je ne peux donc pas me servir de cet évènement pour m'exonérer de mon obligation de résultat si, à cause de cette grève, le résultat que je m'étais engagé à fournir n'est pas atteint).
 L'évènement doit être irrésistible, c'est à dire que le cocontractant ne doit pas être en mesure de contourner la difficulté (par exemple: je me heurte à une grève des transports surprise alors que je m'étais engagé à vous livrer un bien; c'est donc extérieur et imprévisible, mais imaginons qu'il me suffisait d'aller vous livrer le bien à pied parce qu'on vit dans le même quartier. Dans ce cas, l'évènement n'est pas irrésistible; je pouvais "lutter" contre lui pour obtenir quand même le résultat).
 La Cour de cassation nous indique, dans l'affaire Free, qu'évidemment, la défaillance de France Telecom est bien extérieure à Free et irrésistible (Free n'a pas les moyens de contraindre France Telecom ou d'intervenir à sa place), mais ça n'est pas du tout imprévisible ! C'est même carrément indiqué dans le contrat ! Or, seule la force majeure permettant de contourner l'obligation de résultat, et Free ayant une obligation de résultat, si l'internaute n'a pas la télévision....C'est donc la faute de Free.
 C'est logique et puissant comme le coup du El-Mitra exchange dans une partie d'échec tridimensionnel.







Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## olih

Donc si j'ai saisi, free/orange/etc.. ne devrait pas accepter de dégroupé quelqu'un qui ne peut avoir la tv sous peine d'être poursuivi  ::huh::  Où alors créer un abo spécial dégroupé sans tv, ou mieux faire un contrat séparé pour la tv ?
Le casse tête  ::o: .

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Donc si j'ai saisi, free/orange/etc.. ne devrait pas accepter de dégroupé quelqu'un qui ne peut avoir la tv sous peine d'être poursuivi  Où alors créer un abo spécial dégroupé sans tv, ou mieux faire un contrat séparé pour la tv ?
> Le casse tête .


Je trouve ça plus logique que de faire payer les gens pour des options qu'on ne peut pas leur offrir  ::P:

----------


## Reizz

Ben oui, selon l'état de la ligne ils ne devraient proposer que le net et le téléphone. A 19 euros par exemple.
Bien fait pour la gueule de Free.

Je suis chez Free depuis 2002 en dégroupage total jamais de pépin mais je comprends la haine de ceux qui payent plein pot sans avoir tous les services.

Edit @ GMB : 
Dans l'article il manque la conséquence pour le plaignant et Free de ce jugement non ? ça repart au tribunal ?

----------


## bjone

> Ben oui, selon l'état de la ligne ils ne devraient proposer que le net et le téléphone. A 19 euros par exemple.
> Bien fait pour la gueule de Free.
> 
> Je suis chez Free depuis 2002 en dégroupage total jamais de pépin mais je comprends la haine de ceux qui payent plein pot sans avoir tous les services.
> 
> Edit @ GMB : 
> Dans l'article il manque la conséquence pour le plaignant et Free de ce jugement non ? ça repart au tribunal ?


L'intérêt de Free c'est d'offrir des services que les autres FAI n'osent pas offrir alors que la ligne est borderline.
Y'a moins bien ailleurs et c'est plus cher. (Et question support je l'ai testé qu'une seule fois et c'était correct)

Enfin depuis mon déménagement je regrette mon switch forcé Free => Orange.

Maintenant effectivement Free n'a plus qu'a faire le net+phone à 28.99€ et l'option TV à 1€ comme ça les boulets seront contents.

----------


## Cley Faye

> Donc si j'ai saisi, free/orange/etc.. ne devrait pas accepter de dégroupé quelqu'un qui ne peut avoir la tv sous peine d'être poursuivi  Où alors créer un abo spécial dégroupé sans tv, ou mieux faire un contrat séparé pour la tv ?
> Le casse tête .


L'autre option c'est de faire comme Orange et d'autres, de bloquer explicitement l'accès à la TV dès que la ligne dépasse une atténuation théorique fixée, afin d'assurer que seuls ceux qui peuvent la recevoir parfaitement l'ont effectivement.
C'est débile, parce qu'en pratique, chez free comme ailleurs, le service peut très bien fonctionner au dela de cette limite théorique, mais on risque de se retrouver à voir plein de monde qui avait un service nickel et qui vont se le voir couper pour que ça soit plus juste  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h57 ----------




> Ben oui, selon l'état de la ligne ils ne devraient proposer que le net et le téléphone. A 19 euros par exemple.
> Bien fait pour la gueule de Free.


On peut aussi prendre Alice, et avoir la télé aussi pour ce prix  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sonny Jim

Une question bête : est-ce que free pourrait s'en sortir en disant : pour la TV, en l'état actuel des installations, c'est pas possible, mais on peut demande à FT de changer le NRA, ça coute 15k€, on attend votre chèque?
(comment ça je suis tordu?)

----------


## Sk-flown

> Free n’a aucun pouvoir sur les équipements du NRA et des raccordements nécessaires à l’accès aux services de la réception de la télévision appartenant à la société France Telecom, ce nid de pourritures de feignasses de communistes, pour reprendre les propros de Free.


L'excuse de merde qu'ils sortent depuis le début, je suis bien content d'avoir arrêté d'être chez eux, parce que les bridages dans tous les sens ça c'était bien eux.

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi qui croyais que ça causait 4ième license c'est encore un truc juridique.

Je m'en vais comme un prince.

----------


## Reizz

Non ils pourraient mettre en place un système de feedback dans la bobox qui analyse la qualité de service télé et s'il est constaté pourri, automatiquement propose au client par un avenant au contrat de couper totalement ce service en échange d'une baisse de prix.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h13 ----------




> Moi qui croyais que ça causait 4ième license c'est encore un truc juridique.
> 
> Je m'en vais comme un prince.


Ne t'en fais pas bientôt Free aura sa licence, ne pourra déployer son réseau (coût, permis de construire), se retrouvera ultra endetté et se fera bouffer par orange.
On aura de la matière à news.

Ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sûr.

----------


## sciopath

Moi et ma ligne fortement atténuée je suis bien content de profiter de la TV qu'Orange aurait désactivé par défaut pour éviter toute plainte. Alors si Free est obligé de changer sa politique parce qu'un client mécontent à décidé de faire son cain-ri procédurier ... super merci quoi.

----------


## Yank31

> Moi et ma ligne fortement atténuée je suis bien content de profiter de la TV qu'Orange aurait désactivé par défaut pour éviter toute plainte. Alors si Free est obligé de changer sa politique parce qu'un client mécontent à décidé de faire son cain-ri procédurier ... super merci quoi.


Bwof à mon avis le marché du triple play est trop juteux pour qu'ils prennent ombrage d'une simple décision et changent radicalement de politique. Enfin c'est de la gestion du risque !

Regarde du côté positif : si on te donne un accès télé par adsl qui ne marche pas (mais que tu continues de payer hein bien sûr), tu pourras leur mettre la pression beaucoup plus facilement aujourd'hui.

Et merci pour l'article  ::):

----------


## Next

Completement debile ce jugement, c'est jamais venu à l'idée du plaingnant qu'il pouvait utiliser Adsl-Tv?  ::(: 

Effectivement tout le monde n'a pas la possibilité d'habiter à moins de 3km de son NRA et de profiter de tout les services des FAI mais dans ce cas pourquoi prendre Free et payer + cher pour un service dont on ne peut pas profiter alors que chez la concurence (Orange le 1er) le service est deduit du l'abo si les caracteristiques techniques de la ligne ne permetent pas une qualité optimale?

Il doit vraiment pas avoir de chance tout de meme le gus, parceque meme moi avec ma ligne de presque 4km et un taux d'affaiblissement de 39db je peux avoir la tv (enfin c'est ce que disent tout les test d'éligibilité).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et du coup, Orange qui bride les connexions à cause d'une histoire de thune, sont "justiciables" eux aussi ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Edit @ GMB : 
> Dans l'article il manque la conséquence pour le plaignant et Free de ce jugement non ? ça repart au tribunal ?


C'est ça. La Cour de cassation ne tranche pas le litige. Elle dit si les premiers juges ont bien appliqué la loi. Et si ça n'est pas le cas, l'affaire repart devant un autre tribunal qui sera obligé, bien évidemment, de rendre une décision en prenant compte l'arrêt de la Cour de cassation. 

Dans notre cas, le mec repart devant un juge de proximité; mais un autre, hein, pas celui qui s'est fait cassé par la Cour.

----------


## Yank31

> Et du coup, Orange qui bride les connexions à cause d'une histoire de thune, sont "justiciables" eux aussi ?


Tout le monde est justiciable ! Tu peux attaquer en justice un mec croisé dans la rue parce qu'il ne te fournit pas la télé sur ton lecteur MP3, simplement ce sera jugé irrecevable et tu vas te manger les frais de procédure, outre certainement une indemnité pour procédure abusive.

Il faut donc d'abord se demander si une action serait opportune. Orange s'engage-t'il à te fournir un débit minimal dans son contrat ? Je crois qu'en effet c'est une fourchette avec un seuil minimal. Du coup, oui, la solution de cet arrêt, ou plutôt la même question mais concernant cette fois l'obligation de te fournir un débit minimal tel que prévu au contrat, pourrait être posée aux juges.

Ce serait ensuite aux juges de trancher, et de décider si cette obligation particulière est de résultat ou de moyen.

Edit : Pour répondre peut-être plus directement à ta question qui suppose un peu de divination judiciaire...

En lisant la décision, la Cour de cassation dit quand même que : "tenu d’une obligation de résultat _quant aux services offerts_, le fournisseur d’accès...". Elle considère que l'obligation de résultat s'étend de manière large, aux "services offerts", et pas seulement à la télé.

Pour pouvoir utiliser directement cette décision, il faudrait donc considérer que la fourniture d'un débit minimal pour l'accès à Internet (pas pour la télé, le débit doit être suffisant) est un service. J'aurais perso tendance à dire que non, ce n'est pas un service, mais juste un engagement accessoire à ce service d'accès à Internet. Donc qu'il n'est pas directement visé par cette décision.

Mais bon c'est juste pour dire qu'à mon avis non, cette décision n'est pas transposable directement dans le cas dénoncé dans l'article dont tu parles (bridage du débit Internet), mais bien sûr elle serait utilisée comme argument supplémentaire pour convaincre les juges que la fourniture d'un débit minimal, s'il est prévu au contrat, doit être une obligation de résultat (à eux de trancher).

----------


## Adramelek

Apparement il y'a déjà eu comdamnation contre free en fait.

"La Cour de Cassation a ainsi condamné Free à payer 2 500 euros à l'abonné."

Source.

----------


## Gring

Orange bloque le port 25. Quitte à choisir, pour un abonnement adsl, je préfère avoir accès au mail qu'à tf1.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ahah comme quoi, faut vraiment vous méfier de ce vous lisez dans la presse mes canards. C'est pas du tout ça. La Cour de cassation ne peut pas condamner quelqu'un (sauf dans des cas très rares où elle tranche le litige, mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas ici). Les 2500 € qui sont mis à la charge de Free par la Cour de cassation, c'est au titre de l'article 700 du nouveau Code de procédure civile, pour lui couvrir le coût que la procédure en cassation représente. Mais l'affaire va être jugée prochainement par un autre juge de proximité, celui de Montargis. Je vous copie colle le dispositif de la Cour de cassation, il se comprend tout seul.

DECISION

Par ces motifs, et sans qu’il soit besoin de statuer sur les autres griefs :

. Casse et annule, dans toutes ses dispositions, le jugement rendu le 1er juillet 2008, entre les parties, par la juridiction de proximité d’Orléans ; remet, en conséquence, la cause et les parties dans l’état où elles se trouvaient avant ledit jugement et, pour être fait droit, les renvoie devant la juridiction de proximité de Montargis ;

. Condamne la société Free aux dépens ;

. Vu l’article 700 du code de procédure civile, rejette la demande de la société Free, la condamne à payer à M. D... la somme de 2500 € ;

----------


## Adramelek

AH d'accord! Loin de moi l'idée d'avoir voulu remettre en cause ta divine parole grand maitre. En effet, ils ont raconté de la merde sur l'autre site. Merçi pour l'éclaircissement.  :;):

----------


## Velgos

> un autre tribunal qui sera obligé, bien évidemment, de rendre une décision en prenant compte l'arrêt de la Cour de cassation.


Hmmm il peut toujours y avoir résistance du juge du fond, à ce stade.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Encore un article en bois fait par un stagiaire qui a du faire sa première année de deug au café  ::lol::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Il faut donc d'abord se demander si une action serait opportune.


Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, j'ai juste utilisé le mauvais terme.
Merci pour les explications  :;):

----------


## Epoch

Il manque beaucoup d'éléments pour donner raison à telle ou telle partie...

Où habite le plaignant ? En plein ville, à la  campagne ???

Si le plaignant avait pris un abonnement chez orange, est-ce que orange pourrait lui fournir le service tv par adsl ???

----------


## Yank31

> Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, j'ai juste utilisé le mauvais terme.
> Merci pour les explications


Je sais bien, c'était juste pour caser mon exemple à la con  ::P: (As tu vu mon edit incompréhensible?)

----------


## Velgos

> Il manque beaucoup d'éléments pour donner raison à telle ou telle partie...
> 
> Où habite le plaignant ? En plein ville, à la  campagne ???
> 
> Si le plaignant avait pris un abonnement chez orange, est-ce que orange pourrait lui fournir le service tv par adsl ???


Ca n'a rien à voir, il ne s'agit pas de savoir si le plaignant a été lésé mais à quoi le contenu du contrat engage Free.

Du coup je trouve très intéressant cet arrêt de la cour de cassation si, comme c'est discuté un peu plus haut, ça fait entrer dans le champ contractuel un débit minimal assuré.

A suivre.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Il manque beaucoup d'éléments pour donner raison à telle ou telle partie...
> 
> Où habite le plaignant ? En plein ville, à la  campagne ???
> 
> Si le plaignant avait pris un abonnement chez orange, est-ce que orange pourrait lui fournir le service tv par adsl ???


Non justement pas besoin, on s'en désintéresse totalement de tout ça. Si Free dit qu'elle propose des services de téléphonie/télévision, alors, puisqu'elle a une obligation de résultat, elle doit te fournir le service, peu importe le reste, tu peux bien vivre dans une grotte, c'est pas le problème (sauf cas de force majeure, mais l'endroit où vit son client n'est pas imprévisible, au contraire.). Si elle sait qu'elle ne va pas y arriver, elle n'a pas à proposer le service. C'est ça, l'obligation de résultat.

----------


## Yank31

> ...si, comme c'est discuté un peu plus haut, ça fait entrer dans le champ contractuel un débit minimal assuré.


Pour pinailler un dernier coup : le débit minimal fait déjà partie des obligations du fournisseur (tout du moins je crois l'y avoir vu dans le mien).

Au sein d'un même contrat, il peut y avoir plusieurs obligations dont certaines de résultat, d'autres de moyens. Cet arrêt nous dit que toutes les obligations contractuelles relatives aux "services offerts" sont des obligations de résultat. Reste donc à s'interroger sur le type des autres obligations.

Tout ça pour dire que le débit minimal est déjà dans le champ contractuel, reste à savoir s'il s'agit d'une obligation de résultat, ou de moyen.

:arrêtedespammercetopic:

----------


## Franzmann

> ARTICLE 5 - ACCES AU SERVICE AUDIOVISUEL
> Free *accorde* à l'Usager, lorsque ce dernier est en Zone dégroupée, détenteur d’une Freebox, et *sous réserve de l'Eligibilité de sa Ligne et des Caractéristiques techniques*, la possibilité d’accéder à un Service audiovisuel.


Je comprends pas, si le contrat indiquait que free s'engage à fournir le service TV, la condamnation (future) de free serait logique, mais là la phrase est plutôt claire, le service TV est un plus et pas un dû... Ou alors les CGV ont pas valeur de contrat?
Il le précisent même dans leur pubs... en petit à lire à la loupe mais tout de même, sinon ça sert à quoi qu'ils écrivent si petit.

----------


## Cley Faye

> Si elle sait qu'elle ne va pas y arriver, elle n'a pas à proposer le service. C'est ça, l'obligation de résultat.


Question sur ce point : on sait que l'atténuation d'une ligne ADSL est théorique jusqu'à ce qu'on câble et qu'on branche un modem au bout. Certaines lignes sont en dessous de la théorie et le service marche mieux que prévu, d'autres lignes sont au dessus et ça marche moins bien que prévu.
Dans ces conditions, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que Free sait que la télé ne marchera pas, et du coup ça rentre dans la force majeure, non ?

----------


## Tuvok

Voilà, merci pour cet article ça me rappelle mes etudes à Aassas et (à petite dose) c'est agréable... ::P: 
Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, Vive les juges de proximité ces grands professionnels du droit  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je comprends pas, si le contrat indiquait que free s'engage à fournir le service TV, la condamnation (future) de free serait logique, mais là la phrase est plutôt claire, le service TV est un plus et pas un dû... Ou alors les CGV ont pas valeur de contrat?
> Il le précisent même dans leur pubs... en petit à lire à la loupe mais tout de même, sinon ça sert à quoi qu'ils écrivent si petit.


PAs mieux.
C'est quand même clairement expliqué (ok en petit caractère) que ça depend de la ligne pour la récéption Tv.
Et ce sont sûrement les mêmes conditions pour les autres FAI.

----------


## Velgos

> Pour pinailler un dernier coup : le débit minimal fait déjà partie des obligations du fournisseur (tout du moins je crois l'y avoir vu dans le mien).
> 
> Au sein d'un même contrat, il peut y avoir plusieurs obligations dont certaines de résultat, d'autres de moyens. Cet arrêt nous dit que toutes les obligations contractuelles relatives aux "services offerts" sont des obligations de résultat. Reste donc à s'interroger sur le type des autres obligations.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que le débit minimal est déjà dans le champ contractuel, reste à savoir s'il s'agit d'une obligation de résultat, ou de moyen.
> 
> :arrêtedespammercetopic:


Certes, j'ai fait un raccourci pour rester digeste mais j'entendais bien entendu qu'il serait intéressant que les fournisseur aient désormais une obligation d'assurer un débit minimal indépendamment de contraintes techniques, hors cas de force majeure.

On peut trouver inadapté et contre-productif une telle position mais il y a vraiment trop de flou et d'incompréhension autour des baisses de débit chez certains FAI.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Je comprends pas, si le contrat indiquait que free s'engage à fournir le service TV, la condamnation (future) de free serait logique, mais là la phrase est plutôt claire, le service TV est un plus et pas un dû... Ou alors les CGV ont pas valeur de contrat?
> Il le précisent même dans leur pubs... en petit à lire à la loupe mais tout de même, sinon ça sert à quoi qu'ils écrivent si petit.





> PAs mieux.
> C'est quand même clairement expliqué (ok en petit caractère) que ça depend de la ligne pour la récéption Tv.
> Et ce sont sûrement les mêmes conditions pour les autres FAI.


La décision cite l'article 3 qui dit _"Lorsque l'Usager est détenteur d’une Freebox, se situe en Zone dégroupée, et sous réserve de l’Eligibilité de sa Ligne téléphonique et des Caractéristiques techniques, le Forfait inclut également la possibilité d’accéder à un Service audiovisuel."_

Or, puisque Free se trouve répondre d'une obligation de résultat, cette clause est nulle. Une entreprise qui a une obligation de résultat ne peut pas dire que, peut être, elle n'arrivera pas à remplir ce résultat. C'est illégal. Elle peut simplement rappeler qu'en cas de force majeure, elle n'est pas responsable. Mais les caractéristiques techniques de la ligne ne sont pas un cas de force majeure.

----------


## Reizz

> Je comprends pas, si le contrat indiquait que free s'engage à fournir le service TV, la condamnation (future) de free serait logique, mais là la phrase est plutôt claire, le service TV est un plus et pas un dû... Ou alors les CGV ont pas valeur de contrat?
> Il le précisent même dans leur pubs... en petit à lire à la loupe mais tout de même, sinon ça sert à quoi qu'ils écrivent si petit.


Les CGV ont parfois des clauses abusives.
A voir si celle là n'en est pas une après cette cassation. 
_EDIT : ben GMB a répondu_ 

Mais ce qui est étrange c'est que en 2007 la cours de cassation avait déjà confirmé l'obligation de résultat des FAI.




> Dans un arrêt en date du 29 juin 2007, la Cour de cassation casse  partiellement et annule l'arrêt rendu par la cour d'appel en 2005 en ce  qu'il a déclaré abusives les clauses contenues dans le contrat type de  la société AOL en sa version 2000 et 2003, mais a tout de même confirmé  l'obligation de résultat des fournisseurs d'accès à Internet.


http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...ltats-FAI.html

Après il faut voir les détails mais est-ce que le juge de proximité pour Free a bien fait son boulot ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Certes, j'ai fait un raccourci pour rester digeste mais j'entendais bien entendu qu'il serait intéressant que les fournisseur aient désormais une obligation d'assurer un débit minimal indépendamment de contraintes techniques, hors cas de force majeure.
> 
> On peut trouver inadapté et contre-productif une telle position mais il y a vraiment trop de flou et d'incompréhension autour des baisses de débit chez certains FAI.


Oui tu as raison. Il faut tenter le procès, car, après tout, en général, les obligations de délivrance sont des obligations de résultat. Donc, si Free s'engage à délivrer un débit minimum, ça pourrait être une obligation de résultat. 

Et sinon, Velgos, j'adore ta signature.

----------


## M0zArT

> Si le plaignant avait pris un abonnement chez orange, est-ce que orange pourrait lui fournir le service tv par adsl ???


Non, mais pour ceux qui comme moi habite en pleine cambrousse Orange propose la télévision Orange par satellite (TNT, HD, et chaînes TNT satellite de l'offre Orange) pour 5€ par mois.

----------


## Ba7oU

Free piégé par sa politique de tarif unique, mais ce cas ne peut pas se produire chez d'autres opérateurs?




> L'excuse de merde qu'ils sortent depuis le début, je suis bien content d'avoir arrêté d'être chez eux, parce que les bridages dans tous les sens ça c'était bien eux.


J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait des bridages abusifs chez Orange avec YouTube et MegaUpload, mais Free ils brident quoi? Les dl.free.fr?

----------


## Franzmann

> Free piégé par sa politique de tarif unique


Ca serait plutot le contrat unique, avec migration automatique lors des évolutions de la ligne qui risque de dégager non?
C'était trop simple... 

A lire la presse c'est une victoire des consommateurs contre les vilains FAI suceurs de sang, mais là je sens pas venir une amélioration de la qualité des services après ça..

Sinon Ba7ou free a longtemps bridé une plage de ports utilisés par défaut par des logiciels de p2p, mais c'est aussi fini depuis longtemps je crois.

----------


## Claudo François

C'est marrant y'a même pas 6 mois j'avais fait la remarque au vendeur de la boutique SFR dans laquelle j'ai pris mon abonnement internet que c'était idiot de ne pas indiquer que la TV n'était pas disponible étant donné qu'ils savent parfaitement qu'ils ne peuvent pas fournir le service car le débit est d'un méga pour ma ville et les bled aux alentours.

----------


## Next

> Non, mais pour ceux qui comme moi habite en pleine cambrousse Orange propose la télévision Orange par satellite (TNT, HD, et chaînes TNT satellite de l'offre Orange) pour 5€ par mois.


Coment c'est trop pourris ce service. Tu payes le meme prix (si ce n'est + cher) que les autres abonnés mais t'as moins de chaines. Et selon le satellite sur lequel tu orientes ta parabole les chaines dispo varient du simple au triple. (si vous etes sur Astra/HotBird ya quasiment toutes les chaines, mais sur l'autre niet)

----------


## Lirian

Pour travailler au service technique d'un des gros opérateurs du marché, je peux vous assurer que c'est une merde pas possible chez nous (côté technique) quand un client éligible théoriquement ne l'est pas/plus en pratique (soit à la souscription, soit plus tard car la qualité de la ligne s'est dégradée). Et quand la qualité d'une ligne est dégradée, France Telecom assure aux FAI Tiers la continuité metallique de la ligne, c'est à dire téléphonique.
Ok pour le téléphone qui utilise les fréquences basses d'un ligne, pour les fréquences hautes (l'adsl) on repassera.

En gros, ils branchent une ligne de test au NRA, font sonner le téléphone de l'abonné pour qui on intervient, et prouvent donc à l'abonné que sa ligne est ok.
Que faisons nous, me diriez vous, dans ces cas là ? Dans ma cellule, on joue carte sur table, on dit texto aux abonnés quelles sont nos responsabilités et celles de France Telecom (le fameux contrat FT-Opérateurs tiers).
S'il comprends et qu'il accepte de se passer du service TV, on s'excuse et on passe à autre chose, s'il n'est pas content, ben on lui propose de résilier sans frais, et il va voir ailleurs.
Oui mais chez qui ? Ben chez qui il veut, mais on conseille orange dans ces cas là. Absurde ? non, les techniciens France Telecom eux même le disent à nos abonnés parfois, "si vous étiez chez orange, on aurait pu faire quelquechose".
Après, il m'est arrivé une fois où un technicien FT a accepté de faire ce qu'on appelle une mutation de paire (c'est à dire, changer la paire de cuivre à plusieurs endroits et mettre l'ancienne de côté), alors qu'il n'avait pas à le faire, j'étais tombé sur un mec super cool et consciencieux. L'intervention devait se passer un autre jour car il n'y en avait aucune de dispo de paire ce jour là. Le temps passe, je fait des relances à FT, le dossier est escaladé de leur côté et là mon chef qui a fait l'escalade reçoit un mail du Gamot (gestion des tickets opérateurs tiers), en nous rappellant que leurs techs ne pouvaient pas faire ces mutations de paires, et qu'ils allaient le lui rappeller, et de nous prévenir nous, de ne plus en demander.

En gros, le pauvre technicien FT s'est fait remonter les bretelles car il dépannait un client qui n'avait plus aucun service adsl depuis 2 mois, mais la ligne téléphonique était ok (tout va bien quoi).

Des histoires absurdes sur l'adsl j'en ai un camion plein, et le constat est quotidiennement toujours le même, contrat de merde signé avec FT = résultats de merde.

TL;DR : 
France Télécom doit assurer une qualité téléphonique de ligne uniquement (basses fréquences) et non adsl (hautes fréquences) aux opérateurs tiers. Pour Orange, je vous laisse imaginer.
Et si on commençait par pointer ça du doigt ?

----------


## Koumal

Alors au final, est ce que cela concerne tous les abonnés free qui n'ont pas accés à la téloch ?
Free (et les autres) va t il devoir faire amende honorable et mettre en place un abonnement sans tv ?

C'est ça la question de fond ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Solweig

C'est trop beau, j' en pleurais, mais étant trop concerné et trop partie prenante, dans le milieu des FAI, je garderais mes invectives pour moi.

----------


## Solweig

> Ne t'en fais pas bientôt Free aura sa licence, ne pourra déployer son réseau (coût, permis de construire), se retrouvera ultra endetté et se fera bouffer par orange.
> On aura de la matière à news.
> 
> Ce que je ne souhaite pas bien sûr.


Bah Rani, Levava et Niel seront juste un peu plus riches ...no soucy pour eux ... Quant à Free en tant que société, j' ai trop à disserter, trop à médire, et pas envie d' avoir à convaincre, ni à référencer mes propos par des faits précis et indiscutables.

----------


## MoTorBreath

> "C'est pas nous c'est FT"


Justement non ? c'est la responsabilité du cocontractant de porter ces points du contrat en justice donc du FAI tiers vs FT, pas le client final.

Autre chose avec la télévision, c'est que la liste des chaînes est valable uniquement avec un téléviseur ou assimilé.
Dans le contrat c'est : "Free accorde à l'Usager, lorsque ce dernier est en Zone dégroupée, détenteur d’une Freebox, et sous réserve de l'Eligibilité de sa Ligne et des Caractéristiques techniques, la possibilité d’accéder à un Service audiovisuel."
source

Et aucune mention du téléviseur ... encore un point qui semble discordant quant au service vraiment accessible d'après la description contactuelle et la pratique.

Car plusieurs chaînes refusent l'accès au service audivisuel en dehors d'un téléviseur et il n'y est fait mention nul part dans la description du bouquet basique de chaînes de ces conditions spécifiques.

----------


## Ventilo

> Justement non ? c'est la responsabilité du cocontractant de porter ces points du contrat en justice donc du FAI tiers vs FT, pas le client final.
> Et aucune mention du téléviseur ... encore un point qui semble discordant quant au service vraiment accessible d'après la description contactuelle et la pratique.
> 
> Car plusieurs chaînes refusent l'accès au service audivisuel en dehors d'un téléviseur et il n'y est fait mention nul part dans la description du bouquet basique de chaînes de ces conditions spécifiques.


Ca revient un peu à dire qu'il faut avoir un ordinateur pour profiter du net...  On ne peut pas tout mettre dans un contrat.
Et les clauses de réserve manifestement la Ccass s'en bat la robe, et des conséquences qui découleraient de l'arrêt aussi. Parce que là, n'importe qui ayant free sans la télé de sa cambrousse à tout intérêt à aller devant le juge pour obtenir des sous. Enfin sous réserve que l'article passe bien tout en revue.

----------


## Billoute

C'est toujours intéressant de voir comment évolue ce genre de problème, surtout au niveau légal. Parce que, finalement, tout est loin d'être rose dans le monde du haut débit.

Je me souviens du cas de mon frère qui, suite à un déménagement, c'est retrouvé avec une ligne avec forte aténuation dépassant à peine le 512K mais continuait à devoir payer pour du 4Mo (ça date un peu oui).

Bon, pour faire simple : Pour se couvrir, il suffirait à Free de conditionner l'ouverture d'un contrat à un test de la ligne ? et pas un test à la FT qui consiste juste à faire sonner le téléphone bien entendu. Cela devrait suffire à palier à la clause "prévisible" , non ?

Indirectement, ces problèmes de plus en plus fréquents avec la généralisation du très haut débit via ADSL révèlent à quels points la technologie est arrivée à saturation, surtout considérant l'état du réseau cuivré de FT...et FT étant une boîte privée, il ne faut pas espérer une amélioration quelconque de ce côté.

La fibre optique, mon bon monsieur, il faudra tous y passer.

----------


## Velgos

> Et les clauses de réserve manifestement la Ccass s'en bat la robe, et des conséquences qui découleraient de l'arrêt aussi. Parce que là, n'importe qui ayant free sans la télé de sa cambrousse à tout intérêt à aller devant le juge pour obtenir des sous. Enfin sous réserve que l'article passe bien tout en revue.


Clauses de réserves, conséquences, obtenir des sous... n'importe quoi.

Enfin bref, j'ai la faiblesse de penser qu'une obligation de résultat sur un service vendu est effectivement à l'avantage du consommateur. 

Imaginons que je monte ma boite de livraison de pizza et, qu'en plus de vous livrer une pizza, je vous vende pour le même prix la garantie qu'elle soit chaude et une bouteille de rosé *sous réserve du temps de transport et de l'approvisionnement en bouteilles de rosé*, et que vous trouviez à chaque fois votre pizza froide et de bouteille point, ça commencerait pas à vous chauffer les oreilles ? Vous vous diriez "ah, le brave gars ce Velgos, à chaque fois il essaie d'honorer son contrat mais il vient de loin et les stocks sont toujours vides." ? Ou bien est-ce que vous ne commenceriez pas à estimer qu'en vendant à Paris alors que ma pizzeria est à Chartres , et en ayant pour tout fournisseur de rosé que mon arabe du coin je ne suis pas en train de vous vendre quelque chose que je sais pertinemment ne pas être en mesure d'assurer ?

Ben voilà, avec l'obligation de moyen j'ai juste à transporter ma pizza dans un container isotherme aussi rapidement que la loi me le permet et à acheter les 4 bouteilles de rosé de ma supérette pour être réglo.
Avec l'obligation de résultat je suis obligé de vous fournir une pizza chaude et une bouteille de rosé, et si je sais que j'en suis incapable car vous habitez trop loin et que j'ai 4 bouteilles à filer par jour, et bien je le vire de mon contrat.

On dira: c'est malin de se plaindre, maintenant plus personne n'aura sa pizza chaude et sa bouteille de rosé. Je serai plus mitigé car si je veux garder mes parts de marché et mon image de marque je vais peut-être m'adresser à un autre fournisseur de rosé et cesser de promettre des pizzas chaudes à mes clients parisiens, quitte à faire une petite ristourne.

Car je disais que la bouteille et la pizza chaude étaient gratuits, mais qu'en savez-vous ? Peut-être ai-je, moi, vu la différence de part de marché conséquente avant et après la mise en place de ce service gratuit. On peut tout aussi bien penser que tous payent la pizza, son caractère chaud et la bouteille de rosé, mais que seuls mes premiers clients et ceux habitant Chartres en profitent.

----------


## Cley Faye

> Bon, pour faire simple : Pour se couvrir, il suffirait à Free de conditionner l'ouverture d'un contrat à un test de la ligne ? et pas un test à la FT qui consiste juste à faire sonner le téléphone bien entendu. Cela devrait suffire à palier à la clause "prévisible" , non ?


Le problème c'est que pour tester une ligne, il faut qu'il y ait quelque chose dessus. Je ne pense pas que ça ait changé depuis que j'ai arrêté de suivre le mouvement, mais pour tester la "qualité" d'une ligne adsl (et encore, à un instant T), il faut que la ligne soit cablé, opération facturée par FT, et qu'il y ait un modem au bout. Et encore, on n'est pas à l'abris d'un voisin qui achète un micro onde pourri qui divise par deux le débit.

On pourrait imaginer une solution intermédiaire, permettant de brancher un testeur dans le NRA et un appareil de mesure chez l'abonné, mais en plus d'être assez contraignant pour l'abonné, il faudrait que les opérateurs aient accès aux paires de cuivres, choses qui n'est pas le cas il me semble.

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Ca revient un peu à dire qu'il faut avoir un ordinateur pour profiter du net...  On ne peut pas tout mettre dans un contrat.


C'est étrange car j'arrive à avoir la télévision sans téléviseur, juste une légère différence entre ce qui est vendu et la réalité. J'ai effectivement un appareil audiovisuel mais pas de tuner TV.

Une autre partie de l'obligation de résultat devrait se situer au niveau des "hotlines" de ces FAI. Il parait absurde de devoir non seulement payer pour signaler un problème technique mais en plus devoir faire des démarches pour se faire rembourser quand le FAI est en cause.
De plus il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait un délai ou une quelconque obligation pour résoudre le problème technique. Ce qui parfois (expérience inside et témoignage au dessus de Lirian) peut faire vite monter la facture sans pour autant arrêter celle de l'abonnement.
En gros quel est l'intérêt pour le FAI de résoudre un problème vu qu'il gagne de l'argent si on appel le service d'assistance et continue de payer l'abo ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Enfin bon c'est dommage pour le Monsieur D. il a loupé la saison 56 de secret loft avec ses démarches juridiques car il n'a toujours pas la télé par adsl.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Coment c'est trop pourris ce service. Tu payes le meme prix (si ce n'est + cher) que les autres abonnés mais t'as moins de chaines. Et selon le satellite sur lequel tu orientes ta parabole les chaines dispo varient du simple au triple. (si vous etes sur Astra/HotBird ya quasiment toutes les chaines, mais sur l'autre niet)


Bon, commençant à en avoir marre de voir des conner* partout la dessus et travaillant chez orange, je corrige :

orange propose effectivement la tv par sat, et déjà, c'est gratuit, c'est pas 5 euro (si on ta dit ça vérifie que c'est pas une option à la con qu'on ta posé)

deuxièmement, la tv par sat est proposé à ceux qui ne peuvent la recevoir, rien ne t'oblige à le prendre... Et au moins c'est une solution gratuite si tu veux absolument avoir la tv et, il me semble (à vérifier) que orange est le seul à proposer cette solution.

Oui selon le sat, tu as plus ou moins de chaînes, là c'est une histoire de "canaux", il faut acheter des canaux sur un sat, et ça a un coût, et surtout il en faut de disponible.

C'est pour ça qu'on conseille au gens de se regler sur astra, sat qui a le plus de chaîne, et c'est pour cette raison que pour le moment il y a moins de chaine dispo par sat.

Maintenant, j'invite tout ceux qui son chez orange à passer sur l'offre série limité net. vous passerez de 39.90 à 34.90 (offre habituellement réservé au nouveaux abonné, mais depuis ce mois ci on peux le faire pour les anciens!)
A noter que selon certain retour client (je ne connais pas l'offre SFR), a 34.90 on est au même pris que SFR pour offre équivalente.(surement dû à la ou ils habitent, car je pensais que SFR comme Free était a 29.90)

maintenant dernier rappel, Orange n'est pas libre de ses prix sur l'adsl, l'ARCEP (me semble que c'est celui là) vérifie les prix d'orange, tout ça pour faire jouer la concurrence, ce qui peux sembler normal, étant donné que à la base tout le monde était chez eux, alors imaginé si orange se mettait au même prix voir mon cher que Free!(ils peuvent se le permettre). Ce serais la mort de la concurrence. 

maintenant, la dernière chose qui me fait rigoler, c'est que les gens râlent quand il y a entente sur les prix, mais quand il n'y en a pas, et que donc par la force des choses, il y a un plus cher, et un moins cher ils râlent aussi! 

Voilà, désolé pour le petit HS, mais je voulais remettre un petit peu l'ordre dans toutes les bêtises que l'on peux entendre ça et là sur ce sujet. (d'ailleurs le lien vers un blog sur orange est un concentré de bêtise)

----------


## Lirian

> On pourrait imaginer une solution intermédiaire, permettant de brancher un testeur dans le NRA et un appareil de mesure chez l'abonné, mais en plus d'être assez contraignant pour l'abonné, il faudrait que les opérateurs aient accès aux paires de cuivres, choses qui n'est pas le cas il me semble.


Là, c'est une question d'autorisation d'accès, tout ce qui est en dehors de la salle de dégroupage, on ne peut pas le tester sans la présence d'un technicien FT.

Le truc à faire serait d'avoir une sorte de dslam test mutualisé, financé par tous les opérateurs de façon à tester les lignes avant de les raccorder, mais pour ça faut envoyer un technicien chez l'abonné, ce qui ne doit pas être insurmontable que que pas mal d'opérateurs prennent en charge l'installation à domicile désormais.
C'est juste une question de couts supplémentaires. Avant qu'un abonné soit rentable, y'a pas mal de mois qui doivent passer.

----------


## Kudjat

> Completement debile ce jugement, c'est jamais venu à l'idée du plaingnant qu'il pouvait utiliser Adsl-Tv? 
> 
> Effectivement tout le monde n'a pas la possibilité d'habiter à moins de 3km de son NRA et de profiter de tout les services des FAI mais dans ce cas pourquoi prendre Free et payer + cher pour un service dont on ne peut pas profiter alors que chez la concurence (Orange le 1er) le service est deduit du l'abo si les caracteristiques techniques de la ligne ne permetent pas une qualité optimale?
> 
> Il doit vraiment pas avoir de chance tout de meme le gus, parceque meme moi avec ma ligne de presque 4km et un taux d'affaiblissement de 39db je peux avoir la tv (enfin c'est ce que disent tout les test d'éligibilité).


pas eu le temps de lire les messages suivants, mais j'avais deux tites remarques concernant mon expérience Alice/Orange:

- pour le premier, il m'ont promené 6 mois en hotline située je sais pas où, 6 mois pendant lesquels le modem refusait de se synchroniser. "appelez la semaine prochaine" et autres, au bout de 6 mois on les a mis en demeure de faire fonctionner le service avant 1 mois, puis on a sévit en se désabonnant nous-mêmes. La hotline puait le bobard (accusé de réception qui nous revient signé, mais "ah non on a pas reçu votre recommandé, on a des problèmes avec la poste (qui donc doit signer elle même les accusés pour économiser une livraison)", *..Alice nous a envoyé pendant au moins 6 mois supplémentaires des lettres de menace "d"huissier" car on ne les payait plus. Dans ce genre de cas, comment ne pas être tenté d'y méler la justice ?


* la combine d'alice, c'était: ah ben chez nous ça marche, on va faire des test de lignes FT, le problème se situe aux connections sur le serveur". Sauf que d'après FT, aucune demande ni test de ligne n'a été demandé par alice, et d'ailleurs ni alice ni FT ne pouvaient tester le serveur car il ne leur appartenait pas...

on a fini par s'abonner chez orange, la connection était ok, mais faut voir les tarifs ! même si le service est déduit de l'abo (wabon ???), je reste à 35€ pour une pauvre ligne 1024 ! communications tel non comprises, faut rajouter 5€, donc pas déduit. Le forfait de base ne comprend même pas la TV (m'en fous, j'en veux pas de toute façon, j'ai pas de TV). sans compter que pour ADSL-TV, on n'a pas accès à grand chose à part le gars qui film son aquarium  ::): 

Les test d'éligibilité sont théoriques, et je trouve normal que l'abonné puisse se faire déduire les services auxquels il ne peut pas accéder. Dommage que le SAV des les opérateurs soit si naze, et dommage qu'il faille avoir recours aux tribunaux pour ne pas se faire entuber, mais quand même. Il n'est pas nécessaire de restreindre l'abonnement de tous les clients "limite", il suffit d'agir correctement dès qu'un client constate que quelque chose ne marche pas.

----------


## SAYA

Hormis tous les détails techniques - dont je serais bien incapable de discuter (et d'ailleurs cette compréhension de la technique est, bien souvent, l'un des problèmes pour l'utilisateur (mais il n'est pas là pour "comprendre comme ça marche" il paie pour que "ça marche") - je trouve que la décision de la C. cass. est juste. Free (et les autres) qui propose ce genre de service [U]devrait[U] absolument se "donner les moyens" de vérifier que la ligne est adéquate et pas seulement par un petit test bidon. Mais force est de constater qu'ils s'en fichent pas mal, et vues les difficultés qui s'ensuivent pour les utilisateurs....ils comptent sur leur lassitude ! Sauf que parfois ils tombent sur _le chien qui ne lâche pas son os_ 
@ Lirian
Et le problème, à mon sens, réside bien dans cette mentalité "C'est juste une question de coûts supplémentaires. Avant qu'un abonné soit rentable il y a pas mal de mois qui doivent passer"
Conclusion : ce n'est que Justice lorsqu'ils se font taper sur les doigts, car ils veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre et on sait combien les internautes sont des filons d'or !

@ Kudjat



> il suffit d'agir correctement dès qu'un client constate que quelque chose ne marche pas


 Mais ça ne les intéresse pas ! Tout le problème est là. Ils savent trop les difficultés qui vont être rencontrées et, encore une fois, il compte sur le découragement de leur interlocuteur, déjà le premier problème est de tomber sur le service "concerné" après que tu auras été baladés pendant... un certain temps, voire un temps certain.

----------


## Ginnungagap

> pour le premier, il m'ont promené 6 mois en hotline située je sais pas où, 6 mois pendant lesquels le modem refusait de se synchroniser. "appelez la semaine prochaine" et autres, au bout de 6 mois on les a mis en demeure de faire fonctionner le service avant 1 mois, puis on a sévit en se désabonnant nous-mêmes. La hotline puait le bobard (accusé de réception qui nous revient signé, mais "ah non on a pas reçu votre recommandé, on a des problèmes avec la poste (qui donc doit signer elle même les accusés pour économiser une livraison)",


J'ai eu un cas similaire avec Free, suite déménagement, ils n'ont pas été capable de nous déménager notre ligne. "Il faut attendre le 1er du moi suivant" qu'ils disaient suivit de "A non ce n'est pas encore possible appelez la semaine prochaine"... pendant 6 mois... jusqu'à qu'on résilie  ::|:  Bon, bien sur on continuais à payer donc ensuite, il fallait qu'ils nous rembourse pour le service non fourni et la hotline inefficace. Les lettre avec accusé de réception et formulaires sont resté sans réponse... Heureusement il y a là DGCCRF, et bizarrement, une semaine après avoir contacté ces dernier, Free nous a remboursé...

Bref, tous cela pour dire que les FAI ne sont pas des modèles d'honnêteté. Et que la DGCCRF peut être une bonne alternative à l'attaque devant le juge.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Ca me fait penser a mon beau pere tiens.
Mercredi, il se decide enfin à prendre l'adsl.
Comme il habite un trou perdu, il sait deja via son contrat que son débit maxi sera de 2M, donc pas de tv possible.
La vendeuse, jeune et avec un décoleté impressionnant selon ses dires, a tellement insisté, qu'il a fini par céder et prendre le decodeur tv (50euros de caution) à 5 euros par mois.
Donc quand je suis arrivé pour lui brancher sa livebox, je me suis bien payé sa tête 2min, et je lui ai expliqué qu'il devait la ramener dès aujourd'hui, demandant son cheque de caution et le non prélèvement des 5 euros, ainsi que les options alacon qu'elle lui a fait souscrire (antivirus mail etc (yen a pour 10 euros par mois quand mm).
Voilà comment gratter 15 euros par mois à un pigeon qui n'y capte rien.

Sinon perso, avec orange, depuis 5 ans, j'ai pas eu de soucis majeure, bon parfois tu tombes sur un handicapé qui te demande de débrancher l'écran de ton portable (ben oui quoi, c'est lié avec un probleme de box cramer par l'orage hein (véridique)), et chaque fois qu'il y a eu un soucis, j'ai tjrs eu au moins 1 mois gratuit. J'ai mm eu droit à 4 mois lorsque la quiche que j'ai eu au telephone pour mon demenagement a lancé la création de ligne le jour ou j'ai appelé au lieu d'attendre les 15 jours prévu à la base, le systeme qui créé la ligne ne pouvant pas la créé vu qu'il y avait tjrs quelqu'un dans l'appart, s'est bloqué et au lieu de prendre 48h, ça a pris 3 semaines.

----------


## Fracanus

Mhhh mes deux parents sont chez Free mais sans service TV. Détestant tout particulièrement cette compagnie je pense que je vais savoir quoi faire les dimanches de pluie.

Le combo de choc Free + FT est responsable de mon amour pour le cable. Oui je sais c'est extreme mais c'est ainsi.

----------


## Neo_13

> Je trouve ça plus logique que de faire payer les gens pour des options qu'on ne peut pas leur offrir


Voir le bonus (et je serais free, je le ferai LOURDEMENT) si dans 3mois, la tlé devient dispo par un upgrade de NRA, ben t'as le choix : tu résilies, paye les frais de résiliation et te réabonnes  avec les 1 mois de blanc, soit tu pays juste les 90€ traditionnels (et ici non dégressifs) pour changement de contrat.

Notez qu'à aucun moment le juge dit que ça doit être moins cher si ya pas de télé, il dit juste que l'opérateur doit te dire que ça y est pas.

Et là, c'est le mutlicombo : tu payes pareil, mais si un jour la télé arrive, avant, tu l'avais gratis, maintenant faudra payer. Ya pas à dire, ya des décisions de justice qui mettent en joie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mhhh mes deux parents sont chez Free mais sans service TV. Détestant tout particulièrement cette compagnie je pense que je vais savoir quoi faire les dimanches de pluie.
> 
> Le combo de choc Free + FT est responsable de mon amour pour le cable. Oui je sais c'est extreme mais c'est ainsi.


Bof, c'est pas mieux chez Orange ou Bouygues hein.
SI y'avait pas Free, je me demande à combien seraient les tarifs ADSL avec les autres obèses du portefeuille.

----------


## Fracanus

Moi je vais me mettre à vendre des beignets et avec j'offre une Porsche.

_(Sous réserve de stock et d'approvisionnement en Porsches)_

----------


## Neo_13

> Le combo de choc Free + FT est responsable de mon amour pour le cable. Oui je sais c'est extreme mais c'est ainsi.


C'est marrant parce que mes parents habitants dans la dernière ville de plus de 10 000 hab adslisé du monde, on a été obligé de prendre le cable.

Et j'ai pas vraiment de mots pour exprimer le mal que j'en pense, depuis que de FT cable ils sont devenus numericable. Quoique depuis 1an environ ça a l'air de fonctionner.

A coté de ça, dans mon 93 pourri, j'ai eu free en 3 semaines dans un appart' neuf (donc sans ligne FT antérieure). J'avoue que j'ai douté au moment de signer. Bon à coté de ça, tout fonctionne, mais je suis à 600m de Paris, c'est pas représentatif (si là, ça ne fonctionnait pas proprement, qu'en serait il en province) (répondez pas, j'ai pas toujours habité l'IdF, donc j'ai déjà la réponse  :tired: )

----------


## Shamanix

MM, excellent ! Tes textes sont toujours aussi intéressant Master B, et puis sa pourra servir a tous ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leurs FAI.

----------


## ShinSH

> Bof, c'est pas mieux chez Orange ou Bouygues hein.
> SI y'avait pas Free, je me demande à combien seraient les tarifs ADSL avec les autres obèses du portefeuille.


Suffit de voir que le tarif classique pour la 3G est de 60€ par mois, et que Free semble en demander 45 quand il aura sa licence.

----------


## Solweig

> SI y'avait pas Free, je me demande à combien seraient les tarifs ADSL avec les autres obèses du portefeuille.


Une des rares remarques valorisant l' action de Free avec laquelle je suis hélas d' accord ...Comme quoi il faut toujours des cas extrêmes pour que les choses bougent ... 



Spoiler Alert! 


Monsieur Cacao, je te hais quand tu dis des choses vraies sur cette @#*$" de société ....

----------


## Nono

Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais le plaignant peut avoir gain de cause, sans que pour autant on puisse obliger Free de changer ses CGV, et donc d'arnaquer ouat' mille autre gars ...

----------


## Crealkiller

> Suffit de voir que le tarif classique pour la 3G est de 60€ par mois, et que Free semble en demander 45 quand il aura sa licence.


Qu'appel tu tarif classique?

Car internet avec une clé 3g en plus c'est 39.90 pas 60  :;): 

Et si tu parle juste des clé 3g (hors ligne internet fixe) les tarifs les plus chers (chez orange) c'est 30 euros, brider a 1giga de faire usage (au delà c'est facturé) ou 39 euro (limité a 1 giga aussi mais pas facturé au delà, mais baisse de débit)

Donc là aussi loin des 60 euro et des 45€ de free annoncée xD

Si tu parle des portables, des offres avec internet en 3g commence a 33 €

J'imagine que bouygue et sfr c'est sensiblement la même chose

Donc j'ai du mal a voir ou free va faire avancer les choses s'ils annoncent une offre à 45euro ^^

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais le plaignant peut avoir gain de cause, sans que pour autant on puisse obliger Free de changer ses CGV, et donc d'arnaquer ouat' mille autre gars ...


Exact. C'est juste que comme le procès est très médiatisé, ça va être difficile pour Free de ne pas changer son système s'il est condamné par le juge de proximité, mais rien ne l'y oblige non plus, si ce n'est le risque d'avoir une pluie de procès à la suite de celui-ci. Maintenant, faut voir que ça ne concerne pas que Free, mais tous les FAI de France.

Et sinon, il ne s'agit pas de casser Free à tort et à travers, mais de stigmatiser le comportement des FAI qui promettent un peu monts et merveilles facilement pour choper le gogo. Je suis chez Free à titre personnel, et hormis une hotline à la noix, mais pas pire que chez les concurrents d'ailleurs (allô ? Je ne parviens plus à me connecter à internet sur mon ordinateur, que dois-je faire ? Alors, cher client, allez à http://www.free.fr et cliquez sur...Pardon ? Mais je vous dis que je n'ai pas internet ! Ah Monsieur, mais vous avez bien un voisin qui peut vous prêter son ordinateur non ? (véridique)), je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre.

----------


## Neo_13

> Et sinon, il ne s'agit pas de casser Free à tort et à travers, mais de stigmatiser le comportement des FAI qui promettent un peu monts et merveilles facilement pour choper le gogo


"-Je veux m'abonner
- On peut tester votre ligne (parce que NRA, c'est technique) ?
- Oui
- Ah, ct'une vieillerie, pas de télé dessus
- Et ça change quand ?
- Sais pas voir avec FT
- Donc j'aurais internet 4Mb/s (tant qu'à tester...) et le téléphone ?
- Oui, pour 29.99€/mois
- Mais c'est le prix avec la télé, ya eu un procès qui...
- Qui a dit que je devais vous dire que vous vous carriez la télé dans le rectum, pas que du coup je baisse le prix.
- Et quand la télé arrivera ou un débit supplémentaire ?
- 96€-3€ mois effectué pour changement de contrat.
- C'est quoi cette connerie ?
- Une décision de la cour de cassation. Et c'est pas con, monsieur, c'est pour la transparence avec le client. Ca va dans le sens des droits des clients. A être informé de ce pour quoi ils vont payer. Ca évite les mauvaises surprise.
- Ca évite les bonnes aussi...
- C'est ça l'égalité, monsieur, toutes les surprises sont égales : annihilées."

----------


## Crealkiller

> Et sinon, il ne s'agit pas de casser Free à tort et à travers, mais de stigmatiser le comportement des FAI qui promettent un peu monts et merveilles facilement pour choper le gogo. Je suis chez Free à titre personnel, et hormis une hotline à la noix, mais pas pire que chez les concurrents d'ailleurs (allô ? Je ne parviens plus à me connecter à internet sur mon ordinateur, que dois-je faire ? Alors, cher client, allez à http://www.free.fr et cliquez sur...Pardon ? Mais je vous dis que je n'ai pas internet ! Ah Monsieur, mais vous avez bien un voisin qui peut vous prêter son ordinateur non ? (véridique)), je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre.


Malheureusement pour être en relation tout les jours ou presque avec notre hotline, je peux te confirmer que c'est pareil ailleurs.

Maintenant ça dépend vachement sur qui on tombe, il va y avoir celui qui va lire sa feuille, quelque soit le problème, et celui qui va t'écouter et te proposer directement la bonne solution, car il connait bien son boulot.

Pour finir, à la défense de ceux qui bossent dans les hotlines, que s'ils commencent par vous demander de juste brancher/débrancher, redémarrer ouf aire ce genre de choses très simple, c'est parceque très souvent ça suffit à résoudre le problème des gens, et oui tout le monde ne s'y connais pas forcément autant que vous en informatique  :;):  et la personne au téléphone ne connais donc pas votre "niveau" la dedans.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Grande question oh maitre, toutes ces offres triple play, c'est pas de la vente lié?
Si par exemple je veux que le net en adsl 18 mega, ben je peux pas :/ (ou alors en offre orange pro, à 45 euros ttc)

----------


## Kass Kroute

Décidément Free, c'est la fête à son cul  :^_^: 

UFC-Que Choisir leur demande la bagatelle de 535 000 € avec, au pire des cas, une amende bonus correspondant à 10 % de leur chiffre d'affaire (soit 96 Millions d'€  ::O: ).

Voir ZDNet.fr...

----------


## Crealkiller

> Grande question oh maitre, toutes ces offres triple play, c'est pas de la vente lié?
> Si par exemple je veux que le net en adsl 18 mega, ben je peux pas :/ (ou alors en offre orange pro, à 45 euros ttc)


Pas certain, on a commancé avec des offres 29.90 juste internet, on a rajouté le tel, on a pas touché au prix, on a rajouté la tv, on a pas touché au prix. 

Donc si on les enlèves les fournisseurs peuvent très bien dire que c'était du contenus en plus gratuitement. Que tu en veuille ou non, que tu puisse en profiter ou non.

je dis ça sans savoir hein ^^ rien d'officiel  ::):  confirmation Maître?

----------


## Neo_13

> Grande question oh maitre, toutes ces offres triple play, c'est pas de la vente lié?
> Si par exemple je veux que le net en adsl 18 mega, ben je peux pas :/ (ou alors en offre orange pro, à 45 euros ttc)


Si tu peux... 29.99€ chez Free. Les autres trucs sont offerts.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Grande question oh maitre, toutes ces offres triple play, c'est pas de la vente lié?
> Si par exemple je veux que le net en adsl 18 mega, ben je peux pas :/ (ou alors en offre orange pro, à 45 euros ttc)





> Pas certain, on a commancé avec des offres 29.90 juste internet, on a rajouté le tel, on a pas touché au prix, on a rajouté la tv, on a pas touché au prix. 
> 
> Donc si on les enlèves les fournisseurs peuvent très bien dire que c'était du contenus en plus gratuitement. Que tu en veuille ou non, que tu puisse en profiter ou non.
> 
> je dis ça sans savoir hein ^^ rien d'officiel  confirmation Maître?





> Si tu peux... 29.99€ chez Free. Les autres trucs sont offerts.


Bonne question! Si c'est un service offert, comme je le pense (c'est à dire que le prix de l'abonnement avant la possibilité de recevoir les chaînes de télé et après cette possibilité n'a pas monté), ça écarte le problème de la vente liée. Quelqu'un peut vérifier/à l'info sur ce point ? (Je veux dire, sur le fait que le prix n'a pas bougé avant ou après la possibilité de recevoir des chaînes de tv).

----------


## Manu

Vérifier au sens strict je peux pas, mais ce que je sais c'est que j'ai un abonnement Club Internet à ~15€ par mois, avec uniquement internet. 
Si je passe au triple play c'est le double. 
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça existe encore étant donné que Club Internet a été absorbé par Neuf, lui-même gobé par SFR...

----------


## Epoch

> Non justement pas besoin, on s'en désintéresse totalement de tout ça. Si Free dit qu'elle propose des services de téléphonie/télévision, alors, puisqu'elle a une obligation de résultat, elle doit te fournir le service, peu importe le reste, tu peux bien vivre dans une grotte, c'est pas le problème (sauf cas de force majeure, mais l'endroit où vit son client n'est pas imprévisible, au contraire.). Si elle sait qu'elle ne va pas y arriver, elle n'a pas à proposer le service. C'est ça, l'obligation de résultat.


    Est-ce que la technologie ADSL peut être retenue comme cas de force majeur ?




> Bonne question! Si c'est un service offert, comme je le pense (c'est à dire que le prix de l'abonnement avant la possibilité de recevoir les chaînes de télé et après cette possibilité n'a pas monté), ça écarte le problème de la vente liée. Quelqu'un peut vérifier/à l'info sur ce point ? (Je veux dire, sur le fait que le prix n'a pas bougé avant ou après la possibilité de recevoir des chaînes de tv).


Chez free c'est l'accès à internet qui coûte 29.99 €, si les caractéristiques techniques le permettent, l'accès aux autres services est en "bonus".



Pour rappel, il y a 10 ans, le 512k(et uniquement ça...) chez wanadoo était à 57€ (45€ abonnement internet + 12€ abonnement téléphone fixe) et déjà à l'époque free proposé le 512k pour 29.99€ (donc déjà 15€ moins cher mais il fallait quand même un abonnement téléphone). Le concurrence de free a pu faire bouger les choses.

----------


## Neo_13

> Bonne question! Si c'est un service offert, comme je le pense (c'est à dire que le prix de l'abonnement avant la possibilité de recevoir les chaînes de télé et après cette possibilité n'a pas monté), ça écarte le problème de la vente liée. Quelqu'un peut vérifier/à l'info sur ce point ? (Je veux dire, sur le fait que le prix n'a pas bougé avant ou après la possibilité de recevoir des chaînes de tv).


C'est toujours rester 29,99... Ils ont toujours dit "on fait du mieux qu'on peut pour 29,99". Et les services supplémentaires sont apparu 1 par 1 au fur et à mesure. Du coup, ils ont beau jeu de dire "c'est cadeau, c'est de faire passer le tuyau qui nous coute, peu importe ce qu'il passe dedans" (ce qui est faux, mais en première approche pas tout à fait). Les autres ne l'ont pas, eux qui ont changé de prix.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> (allô ? Je ne parviens plus à me connecter à internet sur mon ordinateur, que dois-je faire ? Alors, cher client, allez à http://www.free.fr et cliquez sur...Pardon ? Mais je vous dis que je n'ai pas internet ! Ah Monsieur, mais vous avez bien un voisin qui peut vous prêter son ordinateur non ? (véridique))


Whoua. J'ai eu un ami chez free qui a eu droit à exactement la même réponse. Ils ont une liste de suggestion idiote ?

Moi quand ma connection orange à commencer à déconner sévère (plus de 20 désyncro par jour, d'après les logs, c'est dire l'horreur...) J'ai eu droit à deux techniciens FT chez moi 3 jours après mon appel.




> Bonne question! Si c'est un service offert, comme je le pense (c'est à dire que le prix de l'abonnement avant la possibilité de recevoir les chaînes de télé et après cette possibilité n'a pas monté), ça écarte le problème de la vente liée. Quelqu'un peut vérifier/à l'info sur ce point ? (Je veux dire, sur le fait que le prix n'a pas bougé avant ou après la possibilité de recevoir des chaînes de tv).


D'après mes souvenirs de "l'époque héroïque" free n'a effectivement jamais changé ses tarifs. A l'origine, c'était ce tarif pour du 512 illimité, et c'est tout. A mesure que les services se sont ajouté et les débits ont augmentés, ça n'a pas bougé.

@+, Arka

----------


## LaVaBo

> TL;DR : 
> France Télécom doit assurer une qualité téléphonique de ligne uniquement (basses fréquences) et non adsl (hautes fréquences) aux opérateurs tiers. Pour Orange, je vous laisse imaginer.
> Et si on commençait par pointer ça du doigt ?


 De mon point de vue de prestataire ( = fournisseur de service) dans l'informatique, même si c'est pas spécifique télécom :

Quand tu t'engages sur un niveau de service, tu t'assures qu'en dessous, tous les services que tu utilises pour fournir le tien ont aussi des engagements, au moins aussi élevés voire plus que les tiens.

Tu ne t'engages pas à avoir 99% de disponibilité si c'est une application sur un serveur dont l'engagement de dispo est à 97%. Parce que s'il y a un problème sur le serveur, la réparation pourra disons prendre 5h, en restant dans l'engagement pris, alors qu'il faut que ton appli soit disponible dans 2h, pour que toi tu respectes ton engagement.

Donc tu es sensé faire d'abord un état des lieux, pour définir un engagement qui soit :
1/ en accord avec les demandes du client (dans le cas d'un FAI, ça serait plutôt en accord avec les prévisions du service marketing)
2/ en accord avec les engagements négociés avec tes fournisseurs de service.

Bref, au FAI de négocier avec FT, et de ne pas prendre d'engagement supérieur auprès de ses clients. J'imagine que la négociation avec l'opérateur historique doit pas être simple, mais à moins qu'ils fassent preuve de mauvaise foi, ça n'a pas à finir devant un tribunal.

----------


## Clad

> Suffit de voir que le tarif classique pour la 3G est de 60€ par mois, et que Free semble en demander 45 quand il aura sa licence.


Hmm, je viens de prendre un abonnement 3G illimité (enfin, j'ai officiellement pas droit au biberonnage, officiellement, parce que mon téléphone est sous linux et il y a une console de commande en accès root built in, c'est bien la mort si il y a pas un moyen de m'en servir de modem), et le fournisseur me demande €30/mois. Et c'est sans engagement en plus.

http://www.virginmobile.fr/nos-offre...libertysim.htm

Après, la qualité de service est sûrement pas aussi bonne que chez un "vrai" opérateur, mais Free aura interêt à faire au moins mieux que ça. Surtout au début où son réseau sera certainement moins perfomant que celui des opérateurs en place (un peu comme Bouygue, avec le réseau un peu naze et beaucoup moins cher au début)

Sinon, premier effet kiss cool de la license 3G Free, c'est que Bouygue Telecom va autoriser la VoIP sur ses forfaits Internet 3G ! Et ça c'est chouette, surtout avec un Smartphone Windows Mobile ou un téléphone linux qui intégrent SIP (donc la téléphonie Free) et Skype par défaut. (pour les smartphone, il y a un .cab a télécharger pour activer le support du S.I.P. sur les mobiles vendus par les opérateurs français qui, bien évidemment, suppriment ça)

----------


## Cley Faye

> Surtout au début où son réseau sera certainement moins perfomant que celui des opérateurs en place (un peu comme Bouygue, avec le réseau un peu naze et beaucoup moins cher au début)


Je ne sais pas ce que Free prévois au niveau offres/tarifs, mais en ce qui concerne le réseau Free pourra utiliser le réseau des autres sous condition:
http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article7406

----------


## Mirlipi

> Bof, c'est pas mieux chez Orange ou Bouygues hein.
> SI y'avait pas Free, je me demande à combien seraient les tarifs ADSL avec les autres obèses du portefeuille.


Pluzun.

Le services clients foireux et les mauvaises surprises ne sont pas l'apanage de tel ou tel FAI.

Ex : Mauvaise expérience chez Free, après mon déménagement j'me décide a prendre Orange, paraît qu'ils ont un meilleur suivi, puis tu peux voir quelqu'un en chair et en os et lui gueuler dessus si ça marche pas...

Résultat, ça marche deux jours et la connec' foire. Hotline qui sait pas quoi me dire. Ça viendrait de mon installation téléphonique qu'est foireuse, ils peuvent intervenir... Mais faut raquer 50 €.

Je résilie, j'reprends Free et hop, ça marche direct  ::rolleyes:: 

L'argumentaire des gens qui vont chez Orange est le fait qu'il existe les boutiques... Mais ils s'y occupent uniquement des souscriptions, pas des problèmes éventuels, pas de résiliation...

----------


## Crealkiller

> tu peux voir quelqu'un en chair et en os et lui gueuler dessus si ça marche pas...


non par pitié arretez de venir nous voir juste pour ça ^^ en plus maintenant, avec la conjoncture actuel non seulement selon sur qui tu tombe tu va te faire envoyer bouler (on n'est pas vos chiens) mais tu risque de te prendre un beigne en pleine poire.

Récemment un collègue c'est fait cracher dessus, juste parce-que le mec rendait son décodeur...et qu'il était enervé parcequ'il voulait pas attendre son tour...
Quelques jours après un autre collègue s'occupe du problème d'une femme, le mari fait les 400 pas dans la boutique et au bout d'un moment va pour en coller une à mon collègue...il en à pris deux en retour, je l'ai foutu dehors. Le problème de sa femme était résolu 2 minute après...

Donc maintenant mes collègues réagissent au quart de tour.




> Ça viendrait de mon installation téléphonique qu'est foireuse, ils peuvent intervenir... Mais faut raquer 50 €.


Là je comprend pas pourquoi ils t'ont dit ça, toute nos interventions sont gratuites tant que ça reste sur les lignes. S'ils le facture c'est que le défaut vient des prises ou de l'installation électrique et là c'est pas un mec de chez FT qui vient mais un électricien, rien a voir avec nous, donc c'est facturé.

quand le problème viennent du central ou des lignes c'est totalement gratos




> Mais ils s'y occupent uniquement des souscriptions, pas des problèmes éventuels, pas de résiliation...


oui et c'est déjà suffisant, pour les gens on est sensé pouvoir tout faire, en tant que vendeur on dois connaitre tout les produit pas coeurs au détail près! (genre "celui là il sonne plus fort que celui là? - heuuu") ce qui est déjà difficile, car les produits changent tout le temps.

Mais surtout pour eux ont est sensé pouvoir régler leur problème de facture, expliquer leur facture et (leur faire comprendre que c'est parfois eu le problème,
"pourquoi je paye si cher? 
-c'est marqué là( conn*) vous avez appelé tant de temps vers tel numéro
- non j'ai jamais fait ça"
...

ont est sensé pouvoir réparer leur téléphone, dépanner leur installations, et  à distance savoir d'ou vient leur problème électrique chez eux...

Alors oui, on est juste là pour vendre, on est pas comptable, ni technicien, ni électricien, on a de toute façon pas le matos pour et on ne peux pas non plus s'occuper des résiliations à la place des gens...

Désolé de pas être des surhommes.

et je pense pouvoir parler au nom des vendeurs des autres FAI qui doivent avoir les mêmes xD (sauf quand parfois il est si simple à dire au client d'aller voir FT s'ils ont des problèmes  :^_^: )

Pour tout les problème on à 3 numéro, dont deux totalement gratuit. En journée de manière générale ont arrive à les avoir en moins de 5 minutes, et on tombe en FRANCE (oui en boutique on a exactement les même numéro, pas de raccourcis même pour nous ).
Pour Orange il y a une seul plateforme à l'étranger, à Tunis et si on tombe dessus c'est en général quand en france c'est surchargé, c'est à dire le soir et le week-end.

Bref arrêté de nous prendre pour des chiens, en tant que vendeur ont est pas responsable des problème qui vous arrivent ou des prix des produits...

encore une fois désolé du petit coup de gueule, mais ça fait du bien de le sortir pour le faire comprendre au gens, vu qu'on ne peux pas le dire au client qui est en face de nous...

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> Là je comprend pas pourquoi ils t'ont dit ça, toute nos interventions sont gratuites tant que ça reste sur les lignes. S'ils le facture c'est que le défaut vient des prises ou de l'installation électrique et là c'est pas un mec de chez FT qui vient mais un électricien, rien a voir avec nous, donc c'est facturé.
> 
> quand le problème viennent du central ou des lignes c'est totalement gratos


Je plussoie. Quand les deux techniciens sont venu chez moi avec leur camion élévateurs pour vérifier les boitiers de la rue, j'ai rien payé de particulier (pour la petite histoire, c'était un problème avec la prise de téléphone de mon appart de l'époque). Pareil pour mon voisin actuel : panne de sa ligne, techniciens qui se déplacent, et ça lui a rien couté. Donc le coup des 50€ je vois pas trop où t'a péché ça  ::huh:: 

@+, Arka

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui Creakiller, je l'ai déjà dit, le but de ma news n'est pas de dire que Free ou FT sont des saligauds, mais de mettre en lumière l'arrêt de la Cour de cassation, l'obligation de résultat et la force majeure.

Mais je comprends ton énervement.

----------


## Ventilo

> Exact. C'est juste que comme le procès est très médiatisé, ça va être difficile pour Free de ne pas changer son système s'il est condamné par le juge de proximité, mais rien ne l'y oblige non plus, si ce n'est le risque d'avoir une pluie de procès à la suite de celui-ci. Maintenant, faut voir que ça ne concerne pas que Free, mais tous les FAI de France.


Bof.
Free a l'habitude de faire la sourde oreillle (hotline payante
Il faudra plus qu'un simple arret de cass pour les juges de chaque patelin.
Suffit que 2-3 Cours d'appel disent obligation de moyens pour faire bouger la ccass.
Et il faudra du temps vu que free fera appel systématiquement.

----------


## aloxbollox

Que Free aille brûler en enfer, qu'ils creuvent comme on dit à Marseille, le jour où ces couilles d'ânes sauront connecter une ligne sans me dire de passer par France Télécom puis de me réabonner chez eux* m'obligeant par la même à payer mes 90 € de résiliation (oui mais bon je venais juste de passer en free total sans FT quelle ironie) et encore 55 € de frais supplémentaire a ces fumiers de FT tout ira bien.

Le jour ou Free disposera d'un vrai SAV et pas d'Indiennes avec un accent pourrave lisant une liste de réponses sur un écran on en reparlera.

D'ici là qu'ils aillent se faire peindre, à cause de leur incompétence je me retrouve à frayer avec l'ennemi et à leur payer un des plus chers abonnements, alors non je ne resterai pas chez les ordures en orange mais je ne reviendrai jamais chez les idiots barbus.

Mmmf ca doit bien se sentir que je suis vénère là non ?

En un mot comme en cent : je suis maintenant Free-Free.

Fuck the fuck.

Bollox


* authentique.

----------


## Mirlipi

> Là je comprend pas pourquoi ils t'ont dit ça, toute nos interventions sont gratuites tant que ça reste sur les lignes. S'ils le facture c'est que le défaut vient des prises ou de l'installation électrique et là c'est pas un mec de chez FT qui vient mais un électricien, rien a voir avec nous, donc c'est facturé.


J'avais bien compris ça. Mais le fait est que... Il n'y avait apparemment aucun problème sur mon installation, puisque j'ai pu me connecter sans problème avec Free. Donc hotline qui a mal diagnostiqué le problème.




> non par pitié arretez de venir nous voir juste pour ça ^^ en plus maintenant, avec la conjoncture actuel non seulement selon sur qui tu tombe tu va te faire envoyer bouler (on n'est pas vos chiens) mais tu risque de te prendre un beigne en pleine poire.


Non, mais je le sais qu'ils peuvent rien faire, que c'est inutile de venir leur crier dessus, que c'est pas leur faute. Je disais seulement que c'est un argument que les gens sortent en faveur d'Orange, la présence des boutiques. Mais comme leur nom l'indique ce sont des boutiques, pas des centres de SAV.

----------


## zabuza

> Je trouve ça plus logique que de faire payer les gens pour des options qu'on ne peut pas leur offrir


C'est vrai, du moins à mon avis. Qu'ils préviennent s'ils ne peuvent pas, on évite ainsi les fausses publicités racoleuses.




> Bref arrêté de nous prendre pour des chiens, en tant que vendeur ont est pas responsable des problème qui vous arrivent ou des prix des produits...


En même temps nous non plus. Quand le mec te fait faire 3 fois ce que tu as déjà fait avec ses collègues que tu lui dis que tu l'as déjà fait à maintes reprises, effectivement, t'as qu'une envie, c'est de lui mettre une tarte dans la gueule.
Après les cons yen a partout, des deux côtés.

----------


## aloxbollox

@ Crealkiller
Oui mais le problème est là, "On peut rien faire..." et on s'en branle. 
Avec Ft tu commence un dossier avec une personne et y'a aucun suivi... tu passe d'un service à un autre et youpi, personne ne se sent concerné "Oui mais là c'est pas not' faute c'est le service machin" non mais attendez là j'en ai rien à foutre que ce soit le service machin.

Votre boite c'est vous, que les commerciaux ou les vendeurs soient là pour se faire gueuler dessus désolé mais ça partie du métier, faut bien comprendre que se faire balader six cent fois au téléphone ca motive bien.

Quand au fait de mettre un pain dans le gueule au client on est juste dans la Science Fiction.

J'avais quand même mis plus de 6 mois (d'appels en tout genre à FT) pour me faire rembourser un abonnement qui devait m'être offert et puis non finalement le mois suivant ils ont repris leur pognon,  ils gagnent à tout les coups. On ne peut rien faire contre une telle machine, ou est la dimension humaine, le service ?

Si je traitais mes clients comme ça je dormirais sous les ponts depuis bien longtemps.

----------


## Sanzo

A mon domicile j'ai commencé par Wanadoo/Orange ça a été la merde ... et depuis que je suis chez Free je n'ai plus aucun problème, ça va faire7 ans. Je l'ai également installé chez mes beaux-parents qui avait eu des soucis chez Alice et Orange ensuite. passage chez Free en 3 jours et depuis 2 ans aucun soucis.

On a l'avantage d'habiter dans une grande ville ... ça aurait été moins drôle si l'on avait été plus loin.

PS: Le 3900 ne tombe JAMAIS en France, il est à Tunis (support technique niveau 1). Stoppe à la désinformation. Il n'y a en France que le service technique de niveau 2 et le support technicien.

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> PS: Le 3900 ne tombe JAMAIS en France, il est à Tunis (support technique niveau 1). Stoppe à la désinformation. Il n'y a en France que le service technique de niveau 2 et le support technicien.


Tu m'explique comment je suis tombé sur des français via ce numéro du premier coup ?  ::rolleyes:: 

(en journée et en semaine)

@+, Arka

----------


## BoZo

> non par pitié arretez de venir nous voir juste pour ça ^^ en plus maintenant, avec la conjoncture actuel non seulement selon sur qui tu tombe tu va te faire envoyer bouler (on n'est pas vos chiens) mais tu risque de te prendre un beigne en pleine poire.
> 
> Récemment un collègue c'est fait cracher dessus, juste parce-que le mec rendait son décodeur...et qu'il était enervé parcequ'il voulait pas attendre son tour...
> Quelques jours après un autre collègue s'occupe du problème d'une femme, le mari fait les 400 pas dans la boutique et au bout d'un moment va pour en coller une à mon collègue...il en à pris deux en retour, je l'ai foutu dehors. Le problème de sa femme était résolu 2 minute après...
> 
> Donc maintenant mes collègues réagissent au quart de tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Effectivement, en boutique, surtout en téléphonie, les vendeurs sont là pour arnaquer les gens. Coller des assurances pour toucher une prime, dire n'importe quoi au mec pour lui vendre le tel.

Les vendeurs qui connaissent les offres par coeur? On doit pas tomber sur les mêmes. Quand j'avais pris un forfait de tel avec internet en illim, ils étaient incapables de me dire à combien de Mo téléchargés j'aurais un bridage.

Maintenant que je travaille de l'autre côté, c'est à dire en service client, je rigole bien des vendeurs. Mais bon à leur décharge, faut dire que les clients sont cons. En fait, vous avez même pas idée.

Concernant le SAV pour les bobox, des gens m'appellent (alors que je suis en téléphonie) car ils ne supportent plus le SAV à l'étranger. Dans un sens, je peux comprendre, j'ai été en litige avec free au mois de septembre/octobre parce que la Freebox avait au début des pertes de synchro puis en fait je me suis rendu compte que la box redémarrait solo. Ils m'ont envoyé un tech très sympa mais qui n'a rien fait. Après commence le marathon pour se faire changer la box. D'abord le chat et mail qui te disent d'attendre le rapport du tech, que ma ligne est sous surveillance. Après on me rappelle suite à un mail pour me dire de faire un test Mirabelle avec FT alors que je suis en dégroupé total avec Free...
Et là commence mes multiples appels à la hotline Free (j'en ai eu pour 40€) pour me faire changer la Box. Et malheureusement sans être raciste, sur la dizaine de coups de fils que j'ai fait, je suis tombé 2 fois en France et c'est ces 2 fois qui m'ont résolu le problème. Ils ont accepté de changer la box et miraculeusement, tout fonctionne depuis.

Malgré cela, je suis content de Free parce que bon niveau internet, ca roxxe du poney.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai demandé un remboursement de la hotline de Free puisque que finalement ils n'avaient pas résolu mon problème. On m'a dit d'envoyer un RAR parce que les mails de réclam, ils traitaient pas. Le courrier sera traité sous 30 jours (Le temps d'expédier les courriers au magrheb?).

Avec tout le pognon qu'ils se font, ils pourraient quand même faire un SC en France.

Sinon je confirme, tout dépend de l'opérateur sur qui vous allez tomber, que ca soit sur internet ou en téléphonie.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h23 ----------




> Tu m'explique comment je suis tombé sur des français via ce numéro du premier coup ? 
> 
> (en journée et en semaine)
> 
> @+, Arka


Bijour, ji m'appelle Jean Durand, ji t'écoute missieur!

----------


## Crealkiller

> Votre boite c'est vous, que les commerciaux ou les vendeurs soient là pour se faire gueuler dessus désolé mais ça partie du métier


non non j'insiste là dessus, désolé, c'est pas dans mon contrat ^^




> Quand au fait de mettre un pain dans le gueule au client on est juste dans la Science Fiction.


la réalité est souvent bien pire que la fiction (et confirmation d'un ami travaillant dans la police scientifique, qui voit de ses trucs  ::sad:: )
et le client qui à frappé mon collègue date d'il y a à peine deux mois! après c'est pas tout les jours non plus (et heureusement!)




> On ne peut rien faire contre une telle machine, ou est la dimension humaine, le service ?


D'accord sur ce point, malheureusement valable pour toute les grandes société de ce monde, quoi que comme on peux le voir dans ce topic avec le procès de FREE, un homme, un seul peux toucher le géant!

Avec un peu de chance ça va peu-être faire bouger les choses pour tout le monde.




> Effectivement, en boutique, surtout en téléphonie, les vendeurs sont là pour arnaquer les gens. Coller des assurances pour toucher une prime, dire n'importe quoi au mec pour lui vendre le tel.


vrai et faux, ça dépend essentiellement sur le vendeur, voir la boutique sur laquelle tu va tomber (comme pour la hotline)




> Les vendeurs qui connaissent les offres par coeur? On doit pas tomber sur les mêmes. Quand j'avais pris un forfait de tel avec internet en illim, ils étaient incapables de me dire à combien de Mo téléchargés j'aurais un bridage.


justement, on ne peux pas tout connaître par coeur les points de détail, par contre, le truc des MO t'es tombé sur un nul, car ça ça fait partie du forfait, et un vendeur qui connait pas ses forfaits  ::O:   fuyez! 



> Maintenant que je travaille de l'autre côté, c'est à dire en service client, je rigole bien des vendeurs.


Et nous comment on rigole bien des mecs du service client! Quand tu vois qu'ils disent au client de passer en boutique pour règler un problème, alors qu'ils savent pertinemment qu'on ne peux pas le règler, mais que eux ça les débarrassent du client... On en revient au fait qu'il y a des nuls des deux coté et que ça dépend sur qui on tombe.




> Mais bon à leur décharge, faut dire que les clients sont cons. En fait, vous avez même pas idée


houhou oui d'accord à 100% (évidemment le prenez pas tous pour vous ça ^^)
ceci en ai la preuve  http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=24104




> Le 3900 ne tombe JAMAIS en France, il est à Tunis (support technique niveau 1). Stoppe à la désinformation. Il n'y a en France que le service technique de niveau 2 et le support technicien.


Comme dit plus haut une seul plateforme à l'étranger,  et pour les appeler plusieurs fois par jour depuis plus d'un ans, je persiste et signe, on tombe en France, la plupart du temps (en journée)

Et franchement, sans être raciste, je me suis vu des fois répondre "bijour ci ben soussant" et partir sur un "et merde j'y arriverai jamais avec lui", et plus d'une fois, ces mecs là m'ont dépanné plus vite et de meilleurs façon que ne l'aurait fait un "bon Français"  <<

----------


## SAYA

@Crealkiller



> Et nous comment on rigole bien des mecs du service client! Quand tu vois qu'ils disent au client de passer en boutique pour règler un problème, alors qu'ils savent pertinemment qu'on ne peux pas le règler, mais que eux ça les débarrassent du client... On en revient au fait qu'il y a des nuls des deux coté et que ça dépend sur qui on tombe


.
Voilà bien le problème ! Se débarrasser du client et avoir la paix plutôt que d'essayer d'apporter une solution à son problème. Après tout ça fait partie de votre travail à l'un comme à l'autre, Non ?




> Comme dit plus haut une seul plateforme à l'étranger, et pour les appeler plusieurs fois par jour depuis plus d'un ans, je persiste et signe, on tombe en France, la plupart du temps (en journée)


J'ai eu un problème avec un PC portable, qui n'a jamais fonctionné, et bien sûr je me suis retrouvée sur une plate-forme "étrangère" où j'ai eu affaire avec deux "techniciens" qui ne comprenaient même pas ce que je leur expliquais ! Alors là je trouve ça absolument anormal. J'ai pas abandonné pour autant, mais sans violence, juste de mails, en RAR, en passant par la direction de la boîte, je me suis battue pratiquement un an, mais j'ai été remboursée en totalité.

En conclusion déjà qu'on a désormais affaire à des "géants" si chacun exécutait correctement son boulot le client serait moins pris pour un pigeon ce qui éviterait à certain "le _pain ***_, parce que bon, de toute façon, faut travailler pour gagner sa vie (même si et c'est vrai que parfois il y a de l'abus entre charge de travail et salaire) alors pourquoi ne pas le faire du mieux possible plutôt que de râler à longueur de temps.

----------


## Crealkiller

EDIT: Pour revenir un peu dans le sujet, Free a perdu, maintenant ça veux dire que tout les abonnés peuvent faire la même chose? ils sont dans la mouises non? avec un peu de chances ils vont modifier leurs offres pour ne plus être en tort, ça ferra peu-être baisser les prix pour avoir du "juste internet"

- Si une mass de gens se regroupent pour porter plainte également, ça risque de poser problème à SFR et Orange non? (qui sont dans le même cas)

- Orange proposant une solution par sat, pour ceux qui ne peuvent l'avoir par adsl, est-il du coup à l'abri, car techniquement tout le monde peux donc recevoir la tv, comme stipulé dans le contrat, ou alors à cause de l'obligation de résultat et de moyen, ce serai à orange de payer et mettre en place gratuitement l'antenne sat chez le client? (car si j'ai bien compris si c'est dans le contrat, le FAI DOIS mettre en place tout les moyens pour honorer son contrat)





> Voilà bien le problème ! Se débarrasser du client et avoir la paix plutôt que d'essayer d'apporter une solution à son problème. Après tout ça fait partie de votre travail à l'un comme à l'autre, Non ?


justement c'est ce que je dis, il n'a pas à faire ça, ça fait partie de son travail, pas le mien (en faite en boutique on a accès à quasi rien en logiciel pour vérifier/réparer/rembourser/échanger). Heureusement sont pas tous comme ça.




> J'ai eu un problème avec un PC portable, qui n'a jamais fonctionné, et bien sûr je me suis retrouvée sur une plate-forme "étrangère" où j'ai eu affaire avec deux "techniciens" qui ne comprenaient même pas ce que je leur expliquais !


Là je sais pas trop, les ordis ont ne fait que les vendre(tu prend tu payes tu sors, pas besoin de quelque chose de spécial du FAI), après c'est garantie constructeur directement. Maintenant je sais plus pourquoi exactement mais je me rappel de quelqu'un qui venait juste d'acheter un portable et on a eu un mal fou à le changer car il était défectueux.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Free a perdu en cassation, mais comme indiqué dans les posts précédents, il faut attendre ce qu'en pensera le juge de proximité devant lequel l'affaire est renvoyée. Mais oui, si Free perd, vu que les autres FAI font pareils qu'eux (je pense en tous les cas, je ne connais pas leurs contrats), alors ils ont un risque en effet.

----------


## LaVaBo

> @Crealkiller
> .
> Voilà bien le problème ! Se débarrasser du client et avoir la paix plutôt que d'essayer d'apporter une solution à son problème. Après tout ça fait partie de votre travail à l'un comme à l'autre, Non ?


Tout dépend du point de vue.

Si ton chef te dit "tu passes tant de temps avec un client, PAS PLUS !!", tu auras mieux rempli les indicateurs de performance de ton boulot en te débarassant d'un client qu'en passant des heures à régler son problème => la partie variable de ton salaire, s'il y en a une sera meilleure, comme ton évaluation pro.

Au final le client se fait enfler, mais en quelque sorte, tu as "bien fait ton travail", du moins selon les indicateurs de mesure. Indicateurs qui ne prennent pas vraiment en compte la satisfaction du client, j'ai l'impression, dans la téléphonie.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Au final le client se fait enfler, mais en quelque sorte, tu as "bien fait ton travail", du moins selon les indicateurs de mesure. Indicateurs qui ne prennent pas vraiment en compte la satisfaction du client, j'ai l'impression, dans la téléphonie.


hum je trouve que ça colle assez bien malheureusement à la réalité.
Ces "critères" après sont plus ou moins poussé, selon les chefs de boutique surtout, j'ai la chance de travailler dans une boutique très cool, la dessus, ce qui permet d'être plutot cool avec les clients, mais je connais des boutiques ou c'est l'horreur, et ou les vendeurs ont du demander des mutations et suivis psychologique à cause de leur chefs...

----------


## Neo_13

> blablabla


Le prends pas mal, mais du coup, TU ne me sers à rien. Si une relation à distance avec une kazakhe qui parle 100mots de français avec un accent à couper au couteau, voir pire : un site web, ben juste tu perds ton boulot. Quand je viens brailler dans une boutique, c'est pas sur toi que je braille, c'est sur ta boite. Si t'as pas le niveau pour résoudre, tu vas me chercher quelqu'un qui l'a. Si ya pas, autant que je reste chez Free : le site web ne pense jamais que je lui parle comme à un chien, et moi j'ai pas à payer son salaire par mes paiements. Pour le même résultat.

(Accessoirement, j'ai jamais touché un vendeur, mais je t'assure que s'il lui prenait l'idée bizarre de me foutre une beigne juste parce que je braille (sans le toucher, donc), je t'assure qu'il y aurait du ménage dans la boutique et dans son squelette... Par contre, si un client cogne le vendeur devant moi, ben je vais vraisemblablement preter main forte au vendeur)

---------- Post ajouté à 10h54 ----------




> Free a perdu en cassation, mais comme indiqué dans les posts précédents, il faut attendre ce qu'en pensera le juge de proximité devant lequel l'affaire est renvoyée. Mais oui, si Free perd, vu que les autres FAI font pareils qu'eux (je pense en tous les cas, je ne connais pas leurs contrats), alors ils ont un risque en effet.


Je suis pas sûr que le résultat de l'adaptation de ce truc à la réalité me plaise.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bon je suis chez Free, et je suis super content du débit internet.
Je viens de passer un mois sans connexion, et France Telecom/Orange doit aimer dépenser son pognon :

Fin octobre, je rentre de Weekend, la Freebox m'affiche 'erreur 23'.
J'appelle la hotline qui me propose la visite d'un technicien..
Le lendemain la connexion revient.
J'annule la visite du technicien (pas envie de payer 49€)
Le débit est très lent, en TV j'avais avant des freeze sur les chaines HD, là ça devient difficile de regarder les chaines SD.

Le backoffice Free me rappelle : 
D'après eux il y a bien un problème sur ma ligne, les débits sont beaucouplus faibles que prévus et très instables...
Rendez-vous pris pour une visite du technicien.

Le Tech mandaté par Free trouve très vite le problème : ma ligne fonctionne sur un seul fil, le deuxième n'est pas relié au DSLAM.
La freebox est apparement très douée en corrections d'erreurs car avec un modem ADSL j'aurais pas eu du tout de synchro.

Ouverture d'un ticket GAMOT, FT intervient sur la ligne 1 semaine après (un vendredi). Je les ai juste appercu de loin dans la rue (ils sont jamais venus chez moi.
La ligne est rétablie. La freebox passe du 'chenillard lent' (recherche de signal) au 'PPP' (attente de synchro).
Le samedi j'appelle la hotline qui me dit qu'il faut attendre 72h pour la synchro etc...

Le Lundi matin le backoffice Free me rappelle : 
Ils me renvoient un technicien...(je savais bien que c'etait une c*nnerie les 72h d'attente).

Le technicien passe, reste 10 minutes même pas. teste la ligne pour la forme et dit :
'


> Je me doutais que je pourrais rien faire, on va devoir faire une double expertise Free-FT. 
> A priori ils ont bien réparé physiquement la ligne. Mais pour l'ADSL il vous ont mis sur le réseau Orange au lieu de Free, si vous aviez le rectangle fixe au lieu des PPP ça aurait voulu dire un branchement chez neuf/SFR...
> Avec un peu de chance ils vous ont pas branché sur la ligne d'un de leurs abonnés, qui du coup serait en panne...


'

10 jours plus tard, double expertise, Le tech Free revient avec un tech FT et ils me réparent la ligne en moins d'1h... 

Du coup Free va me rembourser mon mois d'abonnement, mais je suppose qu'ils vont envoyer la facture à FT pour :
2 déplacements de tech Free, le remboursement de mon abonnement, probablement une grosse indemnité pour la non continuité du service.
+ Pour france telecom : déplacement d'une équipe pour la réparation de la ligne et déplacement d'un tech FT pour la double-expertise.

Si l'équipe FT avait sonné pour me demander si tout marchait après la réparation de la ligne ça leur aurait probablement couté beaucoup moins cher.

En tout cas merci le FreeWi-Fi qui m'a permi de me connecter depuis le portable de ma copine pendant un mois. Même si ça ressemble à un vieux modem 33.6 Kbauds athmatique, c'est toujours mieux que rien.





Pour ce qui est d'aller gueuler dans une boutique Orange en de problème, ça sert à rien, les technico-Commerciaux n'ont rien de 'technique', il faut aller dans une Agence FT (et il en reste pas des masse), si il n'y a que le logo Orange, passez votre chemin c'est juste une boutique...
Par contre un esclandre dans une agence située dans un grand centre commercial ça peut porter ses fruits :

Il y a 2 ans : ma belle soeur prend ADSL+TV chez Orange. Je passe lui installer, la box s'allume, connexion à internet, pas de problème. Je branche le décodeur TV Sagem :
'Service is not Available', je regarde le manuel : le screenshot montre le message d'erreur en Français avec le numéro d'appel de la Hotline. Je regrde le decodeur sous toutes les coutures : il a manifestement été déjà ouvert (probablement passé en SAV puis remis en circulation), des traces de tournevis autour des vis.
Bon c'est samedi, il est tard, je dis à ma  belle-soeur de le rapporter à l'agence où elle l'a pris. Elle me rappelle le mardi en disant qu'on l'a renvoyée bouler, qu'il faut appeler la hotline pour avoir un numéro de retour  (si je me souviens bien à l'époque c'était 1,39€+ 0,40€ la minute) Hors de question qu'elle paye pour un appareil défectueux et non neuf. Facile pour un vendeur de renvoyer bouler une gamine de 20ans pesant 45kilo.

Le samedi, j'y retourne avec mon beau-père, le contrat à la main, le décodeur sous le bras dans son carton.
Au début on a droit au classique 'il faut appeler la hotline pour un numéro de retour' , je propose dont au vendeur qu'il appelle lui-même histoire de régler vite fait le problème. Le ton monte des deux côtés.
Un autre vendeur vient s'en mêler et tente de calmer le jeu et dit : 'de toute façon on n'en a pas en stock'
Je reprend sa phrase en disant à tous ceux qui viennent s'abonner qu'ils peuvent repartir vu qu'il n'y pas de décodeurs TV en Stock.

A ce moment du monde commence à s'attrouper dans et autour de l'agence, plus d'une cinquantaine de personnes, manifestement en notre faveur.
Je précise que j'ai la voix qui porte quand je suis énervé, que je pèse 105kilos pour 1m85 et que mon beau-père est maçon, donc on est un peu plus difficile à impressionner qu'une gamine de 20 ans.
L'Agence est dans une grande galerie commerciale d'un hypermarché.
Quand le bruit devient important, que toutes les ventes sont bloquées depuis plus d'1/2h et qu'il est évident qu'on ne partira pas sans un appareil en état de marche, le directeur de l'agence sort enfin de son bureau. 
En 5 minutes le problème est réglé : il fait ce qu'aurait fait tout bon commerçant dès le départ, il prend l'appareil défectueux, et envoie une des vendeuse en chercher un neuf dans la réserve (bizarre, je croyais qu'il n'y en pas en stock?).
Maintenant je sais qu'il faut bloquer totalement une agence et provoquer un attroupement devant. Dommage de devoir en arriver là.
Ha oui, 1h après le décodeur neuf était branché et fonctionnait très bien.

Je comprends très bien mais je n'accepte pas le 'on n'y peux rien c'est les suppérieurs qui veulent ça' soit l'employé fait remonter le mécontentement du client/usager soit il me passe une personne de rang supérieur.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Le prends pas mal, mais du coup, TU ne me sers à rien.


Je le prend pas mal du tout, au contraire, je tiens juste à clarifier les choses sur certains points, d'ailleurs je ne suis pas du tout pro orange, je ne suis qu'en CDD depuis plus d'un ans en plus donc bon...

et oui je sers à rien sur les problèmes clients, c'est justement ce que je dis  :;): 




> Si une relation à distance avec une kazakhe qui parle 100mots de français avec un accent à couper au couteau, voir pire : un site web, ben juste tu perds ton boulot.


je répète, c'est justement pas notre boulot ^^




> Quand je viens brailler dans une boutique, c'est pas sur toi que je braille, c'est sur ta boite.


ça peux être dur à comprendre d'un point de vue totalement extérieur mais:

-Quand une personne nous râle dessus, on sait que c'est pas personnel, d'ailleurs souvent la personne nous le dit "c'est pas sur vous que je râle" mais malgré tout, même si on le sait, quand on en a plusieurs par jour, je vous assure que le moral est en prend un coup. On finit toujours par le prendre pour nous.

- Personnellement depuis un an et demie, et de nature très calme et un caractère qui me permet de passer facilement outre, je n'ai pas vraiment de problème, mais j'ai sur une boutique de 9 vendeurs 4 CDI dont 3 dans la boîte depuis 30 ans qui parlent depuis plusieurs mois de démissionner à cause principalement des clients, ça fait peur. Pour eux, entre aujourd'hui et il y a à peine 5 ans, les gens ont beaucoup changé.




> Par contre, si un client cogne le vendeur devant moi, ben je vais vraisemblablement preter main forte au vendeur)




On est bien dans ce cas là, jamais on n'ira frapper quelqu'un, les cas qu'on a eu dans ma boutique, c'est bien le CLIENT, qui c'est lancé le premier.
Ce qui est dangereux mine de rien vu que sur le premier cas (le crachat) le mec a failli renverser une poussette...




> Je suis pas sûr que le résultat de l'adaptation de ce truc à la réalité me plaise.


Moi j'aimerai bien, ça ferai bouger les offres et les prix vers le bas non? on aurai peu-être le retour à des offres type 

"juste internet" en débit max de la ligne et illimité pour genre 15€




> il faut aller dans une Agence FT (et il en reste pas des masse), si il n'y a que le logo Orange, passez votre chemin c'est juste une boutique...


pas vraiment ma boutique vient de passer de FT, à Orange, et rien n'a changé niveau service. Il me semble que la disparition de FT est pour ne laisser que un seul nom de société, et c'est orange qui est connus dans le monde, donc c'est orange qui a été retenu.

Après c'est selon la taille de la boutique, travaillant dans une petite, je n'ai justement pas d'espace service et technique, d'autres l'ont.


@ Barbarian edit:

Sinon concernant le fait de faire scandale, oui ça marche, mais pas que chez nous, tu va partout pareil ça passe. Maintenant si on dit qu'on ne le peux pas, c'est qu'on ne le peux pas. il y à des process à suivre pour éviter le bordel, et si pour un échange on a besoin d'un numéro, c'est qu'il y a une raison.

Alors oui dans la théorie c'est simple, on récup l'ancienne on est donne une autre, dans la pratique c'est autre chose, d'ailleurs au final on te l'a échangé, mais il faut savoir que derrière ça engendre pas mal de problème, de perte de temps tout ça pour une personne pas aimable qui gueule et menace et qui ne veux pas suivre la procédure.

Je trouve que c'est un manque de respect envers les règles, mais surtout envers les autres clients qui, eux on fait l'effort de faire les choses dans les règle.

>>>le prend pas mal, j'ai envie de faire une phrase pas agressive mais n'étant pas très doué en français j'arrive pas à tourner ma phrase comme je le voudrai  :;): 

Bref c'est pas parce-que c'est une femme, jeune et fragile qu'on lui à dit non, perso je mesure 1.70 et fait 66kilo, donc pas très fort  :;):  mais toi et ton beau-père viennent pour la même chose avec moi, si c'est non, c'est non pour tout le monde  ::): 

Sauf que dans ton cas moi j'aurai dit oui et échangé direct mais bon...  ::P: 
Ce que je cherche à dire c'est qu'on dit pas non en fonction du physique du client  :;):

----------


## aloxbollox

> qui parlent depuis plusieurs mois de démissionner à cause principalement des clients, ça fait peur.


...non mais je rêve là, c'est pas plutôt que depuis quelques années c'est devenu un vrai calvaire que d'avoir un vrai service sans avoir à remplir ouatmille papiers et procédures à la con. J'ai l'impression qu'en tant que client t'es une belle vache à lait qui peut juste choisir le fermier qui va le traire.

Le service après vente est défectueux a peu près partout, je me demande qu'est-ce qui te garanti la paix quand tu te paye  un truc, ben rien faut juste prier parceque plus ca va et plus les boite grossissent et plus elles t'emmerdent. Je bossais pas mal avec un imprimeur en ligne qu'a pas mal grossi et ben bingo même topo, plus de contact téléphonique en France, des procédures sans fin et une qualité revue à la baisse...

Je sens qu'on avance bien là.

 :tired:

----------


## Crealkiller

> ...non mais je rêve là, c'est pas plutôt que depuis quelques années c'est devenu un vrai calvaire que d'avoir un vrai service sans avoir à remplir ouatmille papiers et procédures à la con. J'ai l'impression qu'en tant que client t'es une belle vache à lait qui peut juste choisir le fermier qui va le traire.
> 
> Le service après vente est défectueux a peu près partout, je me demande qu'est-ce qui te garanti la paix quand tu te paye  un truc, ben rien faut juste prier parceque plus ca va et plus les boite grossissent et plus elles t'emmerdent. Je bossais pas mal avec un imprimeur en ligne qu'a pas mal grossi et ben bingo même topo, plus de contact téléphonique en France, des procédures sans fin et une qualité revue à la baisse...
> 
> Je sens qu'on avance bien là.


Tout ce que tu dis est vrai, je l'ai dis moi même également (sauf pour les papiers ou ont ne demande et ou ont ne sort plus que le strict minimum)mais ça n'empêche pas le fait qu'on est humain... Et que les suicides qu'il y a eu récemment, par rapport à ce que disent les médias, c'est pas seulement dû au patron et au objectifs...

----------


## barbarian_bros

Honnêtement, si on a gueulé c'est parce qu'on a trouvé anormal de se faire refiler du matériel déjà passé en S.A.V et manifestement mal réparé. Ça c'est ne pas suivre les règles ni la procédure.
Et il était encore plus inconcevable pour nous de devoir payer en plus une communication avec la hotline d'Orange.
Le décodeur aurait été flambant neuf on aurait suivi la procédure normale. 

Si l'échange est si compliqué c'est que c'est DANS la boite que c'est mal organisé. Et de mon point de vue c'est uniquement dans le but de gratter une dizaine d'euros (quand c'est pas 20 ou 50) via la hotline. Ce qui est une pratique commerciale dégueulasse. Du coup c'est compliqué pour les employés à gérer pour les quelques clients qui refusent de se faire arnaquer en passant par la hotline (ce qui, quand le problème vient manifestement du matériel fourni est à mon avis normal).

Quand j'achète une TV chez Confo, que je la ramène le lendemain parce qu'elle marche pas, on me l'échange sans même poser de questions, au pire on la teste 2Min pour voir si il y a vraiment un problème.
Dans le pire des cas on appelle les supérieurs pour avoir leur accord.

Si je loue une bagnole et qu'elle refuse de démarrer, on m'en refile une autre, ou je ne paye pas.


Si encore les prélèvements étaient suspendus au moment même où un problème est signalé pour ne reprendre qu'une fois qu'il est réglé, je pense que moins de monde ralerait.
Ce qui met en rogne c'est de continuer à payer pour un service non fourni. 
D'ailleurs l'incompétence ou la mauvaise organisation de la hotline sont contraires à 'l'obligation de moyen' de l'opérateur pour garantir le service, manifestement, les moyens ne sont pas mis en oeuvre pour assurer le service.

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> Honnêtement, si on a gueulé c'est parce qu'on a trouvé anormal de se faire refiler du matériel déjà passé en S.A.V et manifestement mal réparé. Ça c'est ne pas suivre les règles ni la procédure.
> Et il était encore plus inconcevable pour nous de devoir payer en plus une communication avec la hotline d'Orange.
> Le décodeur aurait été flambant neuf on aurait suivi la procédure normale. 
> 
> Si l'échange est si compliqué c'est que c'est DANS la boite que c'est mal organisé. Et de mon point de vue c'est uniquement dans le but de gratter une dizaine d'euros (quand c'est pas 20 ou 50) via la hotline. Ce qui est une pratique commerciale dégueulasse. Du coup c'est compliqué pour les employés à gérer pour les quelques clients qui refusent de se faire arnaquer en passant par la hotline (ce qui, quand le problème vient manifestement du matériel fourni est à mon avis normal).
> 
> Quand j'achète une TV chez Confo, que je la ramène le lendemain parce qu'elle marche pas, on me l'échange sans même poser de questions, au pire on la teste 2Min pour voir si il y a vraiment un problème.
> Dans le pire des cas on appelle les supérieurs pour avoir leur accord.
> 
> ...


Le problème étant que tout les clients ne sont pas des cracks en informatiques et ont des fois des problèmes qui viennent d'une prise pas branchée.
Ce que tu propose revient à un remplacement systématique basé sur la bonne foi du client. Vérifier qu'une connexion fonctionne n'est pas aussi simple que pour une télé. 
Je souhaite à certains de bosser en hotline pour qu'ils se rendent compte de ce que c'est ..(J'ai test dans une banque.. ::|: )

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Le problème étant que tout les clients ne sont pas des cracks en informatiques et ont des fois des problèmes qui viennent d'une prise pas branchée.
> Ce que tu propose revient à un remplacement systématique basé sur la bonne foi du client. Vérifier qu'une connexion fonctionne n'est pas aussi simple que pour une télé. 
> Je souhaite à certains de bosser en hotline pour qu'ils se rendent compte de ce que c'est ..(J'ai test dans une banque..)


Ok tout le monde n'est pas un crack en informatique  :
Mais quand avant toute chose tu dis au hotliner que tu as tout vérifié, que tu as fait un Hard-Reboot de la freebox et ce qu'elle affiche, et que le gars te lis sa fiche en partant de la première ligne :
-Avez vous débranché puis rebranché l'appareil? 
T'as envie de lui faire bouffer son micro-casque, bien sûr je l'ai débranché et rebranché, 5 fois d'affilé même puisque j'ai dit que j'avais fait un hard-reboot. Et si je le dis d'entrée de jeu c'est pour bien faire comprendre que je sais quels symptomes à le matos, et que je sais que dans 5 minutes il va me demander de faire le hard-reboot.

Quand ma mère, qui est loin d'être un crack en informatique appelle SFR parceque sa 9box/SFR ne s'allume pas (aucune DEL, rien, nada, alors que normalement cette box suffit à illuminer une vitrine de noël) et qu'on lui répond que c'est surement dû à sa ligne téléphonique, elle a envie de balancer la box par la fenêtre. Si rien s'allume c'est soit l'alim, soit la box, surement pas la ligne FT, même ma mère le sait. (au bout d'un mois à se faire balader, elle a fini par résilier, avec les frais de résiliation bien sûr) et elle est passé chez Orange.

Je n'ai jamais dit que le personnel d'une agence FT/Orange devait vérifier  la connexion. Mais quand le client se déplace avec sa Livebox et son Décodeur, verifier qu'ils se comportent normalement ou pas prendrait 5 minutes : si quand j'arrive dans la boutique Orange, on branche la box, ou le décodeur, et qu'il y a un message qui n'est pas celui attendu, ou qu'il ne se passe rien, on devrait le changer de suite.
ça prend 5 minutes, le client est content, dit à son entourage que le SAV assure, l'image de l'entreprise remonte.
Pour une livebox je suppose qu'il y a une connection Orange dans l'agence, on branche la livebox soi-disant defectueuse et on voit si il y a un problème ou pas.

Au lieu de ça, il faut provoquer des esclandres  et bloquer entièrement une agence  pendant 1/2h pour obtenir ce pour quoi on paye. Personne n'est content, ni le client ni le vendeur qui vient de se faire pourrir, et l'image de l'entreprise devient désastreuse. Y compris chez ses employés....

----------


## Crealkiller

> Je n'ai jamais dit que le personnel d'une agence FT/Orange devait vérifier  la connexion. Mais quand le client se déplace avec sa Livebox et son Décodeur, verifier qu'ils se comportent normalement ou pas prendrait 5 minutes : si quand j'arrive dans la boutique Orange, on branche la box, ou le décodeur, et qu'il y a un message qui n'est pas celui attendu, ou qu'il ne se passe rien, on devrait le changer de suite.
> ça prend 5 minutes, le client est content, dit à son entourage que le SAV assure, l'image de l'entreprise remonte.
> Pour une livebox je suppose qu'il y a une connection Orange dans l'agence, on branche la livebox soi-disant defectueuse et on voit si il y a un problème ou pas.


Mais on a ça  :;):  on la branche, et on a un logiciel qui va tester tout ses composant un a un, tel/internet/tv/reseaux local et on la change si probleme détecté, ça prend 5/10 minute. Et si c'est pas la box, on met le client en relation avec le 3900 qui pourra vérifier la ligne et envoyer un technicien si nécessaire.




> Au lieu de ça, il faut provoquer des esclandres  et bloquer entièrement une agence  pendant 1/2h pour obtenir ce pour quoi on paye. Personne n'est content, ni le client ni le vendeur qui vient de se faire pourrir, et l'image de l'entreprise devient désastreuse. Y compris chez ses employés...


bin en faite un client qui arrive déjà énervé et en râlant, des fois on a pas envie de l'aider  :;):  ça paye pas toujours de gueuler ^^

----------


## SAYA

Tout dépend du point de vue.




> Si ton chef te dit "tu passes tant de temps avec un client, PAS PLUS !!", tu auras mieux rempli les indicateurs de performance de ton boulot en te débarrassant d'un client qu'en passant des heures à régler son problème => la partie variable de ton salaire, s'il y en a une sera meilleure, comme ton évaluation pro


.

Alors tu le cautionnes et tu deviens "son" instrument contre le client. Bien sûr il n'est pas question de ne pas exécuter les ordres, mais il y a une façon judicieuse de s'y prendre, et pour le pratiquer chaque jour, je transgresse souvent les "directives" et tant pis si la grogne est de l'autre côté, tu ne me feras jamais négliger ce que je pense essentiel : la relation avec le client ou un travail exécuter en intelligence et non pas comme un robot.





> Au final le client se fait enfler, mais en quelque sorte, tu as "bien fait ton travail", du moins selon les indicateurs de mesure. Indicateurs qui ne prennent pas vraiment en compte la satisfaction du client, j'ai l'impression, dans la téléphonie.


Le problème tu vois, à mon sens, c'est la carotte (ce que tu appelles la partie variable de ton salaire) c'est pour ça que le monde du travail est devenu si dur... perso je n'accepte pas d'être leur instrument et si ça ne leur convient pas je préfère partir mais je ne serai pas différente.

@creakiller



> mais je connais des boutiques ou c'est l'horreur, et ou les vendeurs ont du demander des mutations et suivis psychologique à cause de leur chefs...


 Non à cause des employés aussi. S'ils se rebellaient les "petits chefs" n'auraient pas autant de poids.. ils en renverraient quelques uns et après... si tout le monde luttaient contre ces abus, ils finiraient bien par revoir leur copie. Je peux te dire que c'est pas moi qui me suiciderait pour un patron (pour ne pas citer les pauvres gens qui ont craqué si tu vois ce que je veux dire ; ça m'arrive aussi parfois d'être un peu dégoûtée mais crois moi ça ne dure pas et quand j'en ai marre je sais parfaitement ruer)

----------


## Neo_13

> Le problème étant que tout les clients ne sont pas des cracks en informatiques et ont des fois des problèmes qui viennent d'une prise pas branchée.
> Ce que tu propose revient à un remplacement systématique basé sur la bonne foi du client. Vérifier qu'une connexion fonctionne n'est pas aussi simple que pour une télé. 
> Je souhaite à certains de bosser en hotline pour qu'ils se rendent compte de ce que c'est ..(J'ai test dans une banque..)


Oui oui, on sait tous que chacun d'entre vous a le métier le plus insupportable du monde.

Et tellement ça plait d'avoir des débiles qui comprennent rien à rien, que quand un mec qui a 10x ton skill dans le domaine qui le fait appeler, qu'il déplomberait ça en 11s chrono s'il avait l'accès root sur le merdier, ben tu lui parles comme à un débile. A croire que ça plait...

---------- Post ajouté à 10h54 ----------




> Moi j'aimerai bien, ça ferai bouger les offres et les prix vers le bas non? on aurai peu-être le retour à des offres type 
> 
> "juste internet" en débit max de la ligne et illimité pour genre 15€


C'est pas sûr du tout...

Free a toujours été à 29.99€/mois, même quand il n'y avait QUE internet.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Mais on a ça  on la branche, et on a un logiciel qui va tester tout ses composant un a un, tel/internet/tv/reseaux local et on la change si probleme détecté, ça prend 5/10 minute. Et si c'est pas la box, on met le client en relation avec le 3900 qui pourra vérifier la ligne et envoyer un technicien si nécessaire.
> 
> bin en faite un client qui arrive déjà énervé et en râlant, des fois on a pas envie de l'aider  ça paye pas toujours de gueuler ^^


Ben tu vois je savais pas que vous testiez le matos en boutique, parceque personne avait proposé de tester le décodeur, la seule réponse qu'on a eu c'est 'il faut passer par la hotline pour avoir un numéro de retour'. Et bien qu' au début on était polis et courtois, au bout de 10 'il faut passer par la hotline' (donc il faut donner des euros à Orange)  bizarrement je suis moins calme qu'en arrivant.

Au pire  quelqu'un aurait branché le décodeur et après avoir constaté qu'il ne marche pas nous aurait donné point par point la procédure à suivre pour l'échange (en évitant de passer par un hotliner de niveau 0 puisqu'il été avéré que le problème venait bien du matériel), on aurait rien dit.
C'est le refus total d'écouter ce que le client raconte en  ressortant point par point les phrases de la fiche type qui énerve.
Au téléphone on peut juste râler, mais quand le type est à 1m50 de soi on a envie de lui faire bouffer son comptoir.

----------


## Neo_13

A noter que je suis aller chez les manches de numericable avec un décodeur TV qui ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai dit "j'ai le son, plus d'image, la télé fonctionne sur tous ses ports avec d'autres sources, le décodeur est donc cramé", le meuf est passé derrière, est revenu avec un décodeur, a regardé ma carte jaunie par le temps, a dit "on va changer aussi la carte, la votre parait bien vieille", a noté les fréquences du réseau chez moi sur le carton "30min sur TF1, vous êtes pas obligé de laisser la télé allumée, mais c'est pour que le décodeur détecte les autres chaines", merci, au revoir.

Et arrivé chez moi... J'ai branché et ... ça marche.

OK, quand le problème touchent leurs saloperies de serveurs d'infrastructure, c'est, en moyenne, des burnes, mais sur les équipements terminaux, au moins, ils assurent.

Alors je veux bien croire que NC soit plus skilled que FT, mais intuitivement, je l'aurais pas dit comme ça.

----------


## LeChuck

Vu de Suisse, ça me met touours une petite larme à l'oeil de voir les discussions de Français sur l'ADSL.

Chez nous il n'y a pas de Free ni d'équivalent niveau prix/concurrence. Résultat :

25.- pour le raccordement tél. chez l'opérateur historique
49.- pour l'ADSL 5Mb max (option à 69.- pour 20 Mbit max + téléphonie illimitée en fixe suisse)
Pas de TV
Communications téléphoniques pas incluses

Total : 65.- soit en euros 43.-

Alors comme disait quelqu'un Free a au moins eu le mérite d'apporter le dégroupage et un semblant de concurrence

----------


## ShinSH

Question bête, c'est quoi ton ".-" ? Des francs suisses? Y'a Saturn qui utilise la meme nomination sur ses pubs pour des euros, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi.

----------


## LeChuck

3.- c'est comme 3.0 (par opposition à 3.50 par exemple, ou 3.99)
c'est une notation courant en tous cas en suisse, je sais pas pourquoi.

Edit : En l'occurrence c'est des francs suisses oui.

----------


## barbarian_bros

D'ailleurs je me posais la question  :
en parcourant plusieurs forum j'ai remarqué que les suisses notent souvent les prix avec ce - ou sans indiquer l'unité... J'ai pas remarqué d'autre peuple qui n'indiquent pas l'unité monétaire.

Je veux bien que CHF c'est 3 fois plus long à taper que  €, $, £, mais quand même...

----------


## Yank31

Si ya les norvégiens aussi.

Ils notent les prix de la même façon 155,- et ne mettent pas l'unité, malgré que ce soit pas des euros mais des couronnes.

Surement une affaire de revendication de l'identité nationale ?

----------


## laskov

> L'autre option c'est de faire comme Orange et d'autres, de bloquer explicitement l'accès à la TV dès que la ligne dépasse une atténuation théorique fixée, afin d'assurer que seuls ceux qui peuvent la recevoir parfaitement l'ont effectivement.
> C'est débile, parce qu'en pratique, chez free comme ailleurs, le service peut très bien fonctionner au dela de cette limite théorique, mais on risque de se retrouver à voir plein de monde qui avait un service nickel et qui vont se le voir couper pour que ça soit plus juste


Parle pas de malheur j'ai une ligne orange a peine trop affaiblit je peut pas avoir la Tv en 18MB... Pas question pour les grosse feignasse d'orange de bouger le petit doigt ou même de passer en satellite vue que je suis en zone couverte adsl TV.

----------


## SAYA

Je sais que je suis hors sujet... enfin pas tant que ça si on parle de la relation fournisseur/client.
Voilà une réponse d'une mamie _à ressort_ à un "agent zélé" et c'est vrai de vrai :




> Voici une lettre d'une dame de 86 ans qui a pété les plombs avec sa banque.
> > > > > Sa réponse est intellectuellement savoureuse, et vaut le coup d'être connue.
> 
> > > > >
> Cher Monsieur,
> Je vous écris pour vous remercier d'avoir refusé le chèque qui m'aurait
> permis de payer le plombier le mois dernier.
> 
> Selon mes calculs, trois nanosecondes se sont écoulées entre la présentation
> ...


Je trouve cette réplique excellente rien de plus agaçant que de tomber sur une boîte vocale ! Vive la déshumanisation.

----------


## aloxbollox

Amusant en effet,
bien que je permette de douter qu'elle provienne d'une dame de 86 ans...

Plus agaçant qu'une boite vocale c'est un humain qui lit des réponses sur un écran et le répète en boucle quoi que tu lui dise voici un extrait de mémoire j'avais acheté un tel sur c'est discaounte :

"- non mais Madame, vous pouvez vous mettre à ma place, vous aussi il vous arrive d'acheter non ?

- Monsieur il faut remplir le bon 27 B - 6 et nous renvoyer votre téléphone qui passera par le service des réparations et s'il est défectueux nous vous le réparerons.

- Oui mais le truc c'est que le téléphone n'a pas de fonction haut parleur vous voyez, et c'est justement pour ça que j'ai choisi ce modèle sur la fiche produit c'était écrit, je l'ai sous le yeux... je vous en ai envoyé une copie la semaine dernière.

- Monsieur il faut remplir le bon 27 B - 6 et nous renvoyer votre téléphone qui passera par le service des réparations et s'il est défectueux nous vous le réparerons.

- mais il est pas cassé [intérieurement : pas comme toi connasse], c'est que la fonction n'est PAS sur le téléphone.

- oui mais monsieur si votre téléphone est défectueux nous allons vous le réparer il faut nous renvoyer le bon 27 B - 6

-...  :tired: 

- monsieur ? J'ai répondu à votre demande ?

-  ::|: , le bon 27 B - combien déja ? "

C'est a peu près ça (en plus long bien sur), hé ben j'ai quand même réussi à me faire rembourser mais ils ont "gardé" une espèce de franchise de 20% pour leur gueule parceque j'avais gardé le produit un mois... évidemment ces batards on mis tellement de temps à réagir que en effet ça à dépassé le mois.

Je mes suis juré de ne plus rien commander chez eux, mais aussi chez le Gras Bille et puis... j'ai craqué parceque acheter sur le ouèbe c'est pas mal quand même et que de toutes façons c'est comme ça partout.

Il est où le gars qui dit "Je m'en occupe ne vous inquiétez pas !" et il est où hein le youki ? ha merde ça y est j'ai craqué... vite mes pilules gnnnn salllllté de flacon.

----------


## Bah

> Si ya les norvégiens aussi.
> 
> Ils notent les prix de la même façon 155,- et ne mettent pas l'unité, malgré que ce soit pas des euros mais des couronnes.
> 
> Surement une affaire de revendication de l'identité nationale ?


Heu... Ben c'est surtout que les conventions d'écriture des prix datent de bien avant internet. Or en magasin, je vois pas vraiment l'intérêt d'indiquer l'unité de l'argent. Par définition, tu n'as qu'une seule monnaie nationale donc oui, 125.- c'est évidemment 125 francs suisses et pas 125$. Quand aux sites sur lesquelles tu peux commander du matos (ou au moins commander en dehors de la Suisse) il me semble que la majorité mettent le CHF. Ca sert à rien de chercher midi à quatorze heures les mecs.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Heu... Ben c'est surtout que les conventions d'écriture des prix datent de bien avant internet. Or en magasin, je vois pas vraiment l'intérêt d'indiquer l'unité de l'argent. Par définition, tu n'as qu'une seule monnaie nationale donc oui, 125.- c'est évidemment 125 francs suisses et pas 125$. Quand aux sites sur lesquelles tu peux commander du matos (ou au moins commander en dehors de la Suisse) il me semble que la majorité mettent le CHF. Ca sert à rien de chercher midi à quatorze heures les mecs.


En Même temps dans un pays oui il n'y a qu'une seul monnaie oui, mais sur internet la communauté est bien plus grande qu'une nation..; donc préciser l'unité est important.

en plus, je connais pas un magasin qui rajoute pas l'unité après le prix alors qu'on a qu'un monnaie pourtant...

----------


## Bah

> En Même temps dans un pays oui il n'y a qu'une seul monnaie oui, mais sur internet la communauté est bien plus grande qu'une nation..; donc préciser l'unité est important.


C'est pour ça que j'ai fait un post en deux points :

point 1 : les conventions d'écriture de prix datent d'avant internet.

point 2 : Les sites qui vendent du matos sur le net et à plus forte raison ceux qui l'exportent, indiquent très souvent la mention "CHF".

----------

